# Feedism - Personally into overeating, being fat or getting fatter? Count yourself in!



## Weeze

So.
i've been meaning to make this thread for a super super long time. 
I want everyone, EVERYONE, who's a feedee to say it. Right now.

No seriously. I mean it.

I think there are a lot more of us than some people realize, and um, the same 4-5 of us can't keep being the only ones going into threads and defending what we do. 

I've talked to quite a few ladies through instant messengers and I have to be honest... having a conversation about it, and knowing that other people think the same things as you... it makes you feel really... not weird. 
So please. Make this helpful, and serious. i.e. no stupid pictures of cats/cake

Feel free to ask HONEST, sincere questions. I put this on the weight board so it's protected because as we all know, topics about feeding get hairy.

I know we've had a few threads about feeding, but I want this one to be feedee-specific. If you're a feedee, it's time to say it fo' realsies... I think this might actually be a good way of bonding... someone mentioned sisterhood in another thread on another board, and I guess that's what I'm attempting right now. 
I know that as a younger person who's just getting into it, I like having the 2-3 people on my AIM buddy list who when I do something, or think about something, I can message and say "HAVE YOU EVER DONE THIS, OMG" and they can be like, "yeah it's cool." 
I think that's something we need more of.

So basically.
If you're a female feedee, holler. If not, then show your support, or move on.



Oh. and you. stop jacking off. you know who you are


----------



## fatterxisxhotter

I'm a dude that happens to be a feeder/FA/feedee all rolled into one! :eat1:


----------



## Tad

Can titles get changed? Just thinking that it might be good to tag this for female feedees only....else you may get answers from guys who were not reading carefully....(fortunately I did make myself read your intro before making myself look like more of a spaz than ususal)

But cool thread idea!


----------



## LillyBBBW

*flashes the feedee gang sign* Yo' it's Lizzy Lill in the HIZouse, representin'.


----------



## snuggletiger

I love to meet but find very few ladies that want to rub my tummy after.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I consider myself a dominant foodie who is married to, and madly in love with, a submissive feeder who has shown me the enjoyment of a feeding relationship.


----------



## Ash

Feedee/Gainer! 

The non-submissive variety. 

Feeders are cool. Especially when they bring me snacks. 

Great thread idea, Kris!


----------



## Wagimawr

Er, the main weight board is not protected. Only the Erotic Weight Gain subforum is.

Still, I support this thread whole-heartedly; too many people who identify with being feedees keep their mouth shut around here NOT because they feel it's nobody else's business (and obviously, nothing's going to draw them out), but because they feel ostracised and demonized for it.


----------



## tonynyc

*Count me in as a loyal supporter- you gorgeous ladies look hungry.. thought I'd throw in this wonderful photo of BBQ Feast as an Appetizer *


----------



## thatgirl08

I LOVE THIS THREAD IDEA. <3

Feedee. woooooooooo. That's all I have to add for now. Someone start a discussion!


----------



## tonynyc

Hmm I love the whole food experience. I have a question on your meal frequency...( for those who care to answer)

1. Do you prefer to eat 3 Huge Meals?

2. Do you prefer to eat 6 or more Smaller Meals?

*I prefer to eat 6 or more smaller meals- I would feel sluggish, bloated if I attempted to eat 3 Huge Meals.

** I'm also not too fond of Fast Foods and will only eat them on a rare basis

*


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm a three meal a day kind of girl.


----------



## exile in thighville

so high so fly


----------



## thatgirl08

It varies, honestly. I'm not intentionally gaining or anything, so I don't have it planned out. Generally, I eat when I wanna.. sometimes it's just two small meals and sometimes its an all day binge.


----------



## Cors

Okay, I don't identify as a feedee but tried to gain a number of times (health reasons, curiosity, negative attention at low natural weight, partner's preference) and failed. I have always wondered if successful gainers are just predisposed to weight gain or just incredibly determined. Some questions for those who actually do gain: 

1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight? 
2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead? 
3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash? 
4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> It varies, honestly. I'm not intentionally gaining or anything, so I don't have it planned out. Generally, I eat when I wanna.. sometimes it's just two small meals and sometimes its an all day binge.



Seconded.

Also. I made this thread this morning, and then just got out of the shower and noticed new stretch marks and seriously got excited.... and I guess I confused myself with that excitement sometimes, you know? It's one of the things that makes it _real._


----------



## KHayes666

Now this is more like it *grabs popcorn and watches*


----------



## Oirish

I have a question for the feedees out there: how many of you feedees have absolutely no inclination to gain weight but just enjoy feeding for other sensual reasons? Whether it be the feeling of being full to the max, gratification due to the quality and taste of the food (like a foodee), the intimacy of being fed by your partner, etc? I think discussing some of these elements to feeding could be enlightening to the folks that just don't understand where you're coming from. I am definitely a feeder but weight gain is not necessarily the goal all, or really any, of the time.


----------



## Ash

Cors said:


> 1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight?
> 2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead?
> 3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash?
> 4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?



1. To maintain, no. I find that, if I'm just trying to maintain, I can eat normally and still do so. Gaining requires extra effort, though.
2. It costs more, for sure. I don't generally change what I eat, but the quantity certainly changes.
3. I very rarely feel ill after a huge meal. I think if I did I wouldn't eat past fullness as often as I do. 
4. Yes, it can be, but mostly because of my own desire to gain and the pressure I put on myself to do so sometimes.


----------



## joh

Feeder and feedee supporter present


----------



## Weeze

1. I, personally, take it slow. I just eat what I want, and if I feel like over indulging, I do it. If I just feel like eating normally, I do it.
2. I go for cheaper, less healthy stuff. I know, I know. It's probably not good... but. I'm cheap. 
3. I feel sick/get sugar crash a lot, to be completely honest. I'm hoping I... grow out of it?
4. It can be, depending on how seriously you take it, and how much stress to gain you put on _yourself _ 

just what i've noticed 




Cors said:


> Okay, I don't identify as a feedee but tried to gain a number of times (health reasons, curiosity, negative attention at low natural weight, partner's preference) and failed. I have always wondered if successful gainers are just predisposed to weight gain or just incredibly determined. Some questions for those who actually do gain:
> 
> 1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight?
> 2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead?
> 3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash?
> 4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?


----------



## Oirish

I have a question for the feedees out there: how many of you feedees have absolutely no inclination to gain weight but just enjoy feeding for other sensual reasons? Whether it be the feeling of being full to the max, gratification due to the quality and taste of the food (like a foodee), the intimacy of being fed by your partner, etc? I think discussing some of these elements to feeding could be enlightening to the folks that just don't understand where you're coming from. I am definitely a feeder but weight gain is not necessarily the goal all, or really any, of the time.


----------



## tonynyc

Oirish said:


> I have a question for the feedees out there: how many of you feedees have absolutely no inclination to gain weight but just enjoy feeding for other sensual reasons? Whether it be the feeling of being full to the max, gratification due to the quality and taste of the food (like a foodee), the intimacy of being fed by your partner, etc? I think discussing some of these elements to feeding could be enlightening to the folks that just don't understand where you're coming from. I am definitely a feeder but weight gain is not necessarily the goal all, or really any, of the time.



I'm indifferent whether I or my SO weight gain or not ( I work out );but, I love food. Heck not only eating-but, being in the kitchen cooking- the smells - it's all good in my opinion


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> I'm indifferent whether I or my SO weight gain or not ( I work out );but, I love food. Heck not only eating-but, being in the kitchen cooking- the smells - it's all good in my opinion



Damn you and your ability to cook!

*shakes fist*

Oh well, guess there is comfort in being able to take someone to a lot of good restaurants


----------



## fatterisbetter

Cors said:


> Okay, I don't identify as a feedee but tried to gain a number of times (health reasons, curiosity, negative attention at low natural weight, partner's preference) and failed. I have always wondered if successful gainers are just predisposed to weight gain or just incredibly determined. Some questions for those who actually do gain:
> 
> 1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight?
> 2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead?
> 3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash?
> 4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?



Maybe I shouldn't answer this as a guy but I found this strand very interesting because I am somewhat of a feedee and certainly a gainer on occasion.

1. No. I easily maintain extra weight without extra food intake. But I also am not very active physically, i.e I'm pretty lazy ...
2. I have to admit, I love junk food, cheap high-cal foods, so that's my first choice for gaining. For example, a large Cream Pie Shake and Popcorn Chicken from Sonic make the ideal commuter afternoon snack and do wonders for your expanding waistline :eat1:
3. Never, really. Sometimes it's uncomfortable right after a huge meal but a half hour nap on the couch fixes that easily for me. I guess i'm very "oral" and stuffing my face till I'm about ready to pop is an immensly pleasant sensation for me.
4.Absolutely not. It is much more stressful for me to not eat than to eat.


----------



## tonynyc

*THE COBB SALAD*

"One night in 1937, Bob Cobb, then owner of The Brown Derby, prowled hungrily in his restaurant's kitchen for a snack. Opening the huge refrigerator, he pulled out this and that: a head of lettuce, an avocado, some romaine, watercress, tomatoes, some cold breast of chicken, a hard-boiled egg, chives, cheese and some old-fashioned French dressing. He started chopping. Added some crisp bacon -- swiped from a busy chef.

"The Cobb salad was born. It was so good, Sid Grauman (Grauman's Chinese Theatre), who was with Cobb that midnight, asked the next day for a 'Cobb Salad.' It was so good that it was put on the menu.

"Cobb's midnight invention became an overnight sensation with Derby customers, people like movie mogul Jack Warner, who regularly dispatched his chauffeur to pick up a carton of the mouth-watering salad."

Since 1937, more than 4 million Cobb salads have been sold at Brown Derby restaurants, according to the Brown Derby Restaurant Group, which, now that the two original Hollywood restaurants have closed, is what the company calls itself. It licenses the restaurant name for merchandise (including bottled Cobb salad dressing), as well as to Disney, which opened a reproduction of the original Brown Derby in Orlando, Florida, in 1989 and, in 1990. signed a 20-year agreement for Brown Derby restaurants in Tokyo, Paris and Anaheim, California. You can read all about The Brown Derby and its glamorous customers in The Brown Derby Restaurant: A Hollywood Legend, which includes many of the Derby's recipes. 

Footnote: There's also a legend about how the Brown Derby got its name: One night, Herbert Somborn, an ex-husband of Gloria Swanson, remarked -- speaking of the mood of Hollywood in the roaring 20s -- that "You could open a restaurant in an alley and call it anything. If the food and service were good, the patrons would just come flocking. It could be called something as ridiculous as the Brown Derby." Hence, a restaurant shaped like a hat opened near Hollywood and Vine in 1926.


*Cobb Salad *

1/2 head lettuce, about 4 cups 

1 bunch watercress 

1 small bunch chicory, about 2 1/2 cups 

1/2 head romaine, about 2 1/2 cups 

2 medium peeled tomatoes 

6 strips of crisp bacon 
2 breasts of boiled chicken 

3 hard cooked eggs 

1 avocado 

1/2 cup crumbled Roquefort cheese 

2 tablespoons chopped chives 

1 cup (approximately) Original Cobb Salad Dressing 



Cut lettuce, half the watercress, chicory and romaine in fine pieces and arrange in a large salad bowl.

Cut tomatoes, bacon, chicken, eggs, and avocado in small pieces and arrange, along with the crumbled Roquefort cheese, in strips on the greens.

Sprinkle finely cut chives over the Cobb salad and garnish with the remaining watercress.

Just before serving mix the salad with the Cobb salad dressing.


*Original Cobb Salad Dressing*

Makes 1 1/2 cups 

1/4 cup water 

1/4 cup red wine vinegar 

1/4 teaspoon sugar 

1 teaspoon freshly squeezed lemon juice 

2 teaspoons salt 

3/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
3/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 

1/4 teaspoon dry English mustard 

1 small clove garlic, finely minced 

1/4 cup full-flavored olive oil 

3/4 cup salad oil 


Blend all ingredients together, except oils. Add olive and salad oils. Mix well.

Blend well again before mixing with salad.

A note from the Brown Derby: "The water is optional, depending upon the degree of oiliness desired in the dressing."

History of the Cobb Salad


----------



## thatgirl08

Cors said:


> Okay, I don't identify as a feedee but tried to gain a number of times (health reasons, curiosity, negative attention at low natural weight, partner's preference) and failed. I have always wondered if successful gainers are just predisposed to weight gain or just incredibly determined. Some questions for those who actually do gain:
> 
> 1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight?
> 2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead?
> 3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash?
> 4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?



1. I've always been fat, and I've always naturally eaten a large enough amount of food to maintain my current weight or unintentionally gain. It's never a struggle for me, it happens naturally.
2. I have never actively gained more than a small amount of weight, but as for maintaining, I don't necessarily plan it out. Whatever happens, happens. I'm broke so in general I try to mooch off my parents as much as possible and eat 89 cent tacos from Taco Bell.
3. I've felt physically sick often enough to make me be careful. I hate that feeling. I just remind myself that it'll go away soon, generally even if I go a little too far, the pain wears off within a half hour or so and I feel okay. I don't really ever get a sugar crash.
4. Not for me, as I let it happen naturally.



Oirish said:


> I have a question for the feedees out there: how many of you feedees have absolutely no inclination to gain weight but just enjoy feeding for other sensual reasons? Whether it be the feeling of being full to the max, gratification due to the quality and taste of the food (like a foodee), the intimacy of being fed by your partner, etc? I think discussing some of these elements to feeding could be enlightening to the folks that just don't understand where you're coming from. I am definitely a feeder but weight gain is not necessarily the goal all, or really any, of the time.



I wouldn't say I have absolutely no inclination to gain weight, as it does interest me, but since I'm not currently trying to gain I focus more just on the eating itself. Those elements are definitely a large majority of what appeals to me about feederism.. the idea of overindulgence/gluttony is enough to get me going, generally. However, I'm not really trying to enlighten anyone.. especially in this thread!


----------



## LillyBBBW

*1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight?* 

No. I've always been chunky and throughout my life I have always gained 10 to 15 pounds each year. It was not voluntary. I noticed that for no reason at all I would go through a severe increase in appetite. This usually happend in the fall -- September, October -- and would continue for weeks, sometimes months. Attempts to stop the gain only made my appetite more savage than it was originally. When all was said and done I usually gained about 13 pounds from the incident and the weight never came off despite my appetite's returned to normal. It has been a yearly occurrance to the present day.

*2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead? *

I supplemented my food intake with daily treats: A brownie, cookies, ice cream, a milk shake instead of soda, chai tea with heavy cream. I did not change my diet at all other than including one of those simple daily treats. Once I stopped this supplementation my weight usually returned to what it was previously unless the weight gain was a natural occurrance due to the happenstance described above.

*3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash?* 

Not very often. My situation is complicated by an unknown food allergy that I am trying to narrow down. This allergic response was triggered once the law forced restaurants to stop using trans fats to prepare food. It is inconclusive at this point though. Because I take small steps that are barely noticeable in the big picture the gain is pretty much straight forward and painless. Including protien with sweets usually does much to stave off sugar crash. A bag of nuts seems to balance things out nicely.


*4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?*

No because the amount of food I eat is normal for me and my weight is normal for me as well. My brother is tall and underweight. He eats more food than I do and is far more indiscriminate in what he eats than I am. His weight never goes up yet my hands and ankles swell just watching him eat a plate of home fries. He *should* weigh what I weigh at the very least but he doesn't. Sometimes it just boils down to what cards we've been dealt in life and we have to make the most of it with what is right for us. The concept of a one size fits all formula is a myth.


----------



## Oldtimer76

This is a good thread! Reps to KrissMiss

You girls are quite awesome:bow:


----------



## steve-aka

Not a feedee myself but _*DEFINITELY*_ a supporter! Great thread - good to see it not being hijacked by the anti-feedism busybodies, at least so far...


----------



## Weeze

steve-aka said:


> Not a feedee myself but _*DEFINITELY*_ a supporter! Great thread - good to see it not being hijacked by the anti-feedism busybodies, at least so far...



ah, ah. keep it positive, man 

I just want an HONEST thread, with people who are HONESTLY curious, and want HONEST answers.


----------



## HeatherBBW

I hate the title, but being it's the really the only identifying one out there.. 

<raises big fat arm> Feedee/Gainer here.


----------



## tonynyc

steve-aka said:


> Not a feedee myself but _*DEFINITELY*_ a supporter! Great thread - good to see it not being hijacked by the anti-feedism busybodies, at least so far...



I'll have food pictures- and cake ready for any Hijacker


----------



## Weeze

HeatherBBW said:


> I hate the title, but being it's the really the only identifying one out there..
> 
> <raises big fat arm> Feedee/Gainer here.



Haha. Yeah. I made it and then was like... what the hell did i just do.

Is there anyone that can fix it?


----------



## steve-aka

krismiss said:


> ah, ah. keep it positive, man
> 
> I just want an HONEST thread, with people who are HONESTLY curious, and want HONEST answers.



Whoops! Sorry. I guess it's just my naturally pessimistic nature bullying its way through. I'll try to be better.

*thinkingpositivethinkingpositivethinkingpositive*


----------



## steve-aka

tonynyc said:


> I'll have food pictures- and cake ready for any Hijacker



I got your back, Tony!


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> Haha. Yeah. I made it and then was like... what the hell did i just do.
> 
> Is there anyone that can fix it?



Ask a mod darlin.


----------



## Ash

krismiss said:


> Haha. Yeah. I made it and then was like... what the hell did i just do.
> 
> Is there anyone that can fix it?



Oh, I think she just meant she hates the feedee/gainer label(s). Nothing wrong with the thread title at all!


----------



## collared Princess

Collared Princess aka Treasure Bombshell ..raises hands..Im a feedee here me roar....3 very very huge meals a day Tony...


----------



## Weeze

Ashley said:


> Oh, I think she just meant she hates the feedee/gainer label(s). Nothing wrong with the thread title at all!



Well, I mean. "Hizz-Ouse" is pretty dumb. 

and yeah, I understand label frustration, but... i wasn't sure what else to put, on that end. :/


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> Well, I mean. "Hizz-Ouse" is pretty dumb.
> 
> and yeah, I understand lable frustration, but... i wasn't sure what else to put, on that end. :/



I know no one asked for my opinion but I'm going to give it anyway. I hate gainer, but I think feedee is kinda cute.


----------



## collared Princess

tonynyc said:


> *THE COBB SALAD*
> 
> "One night in 1937, Bob Cobb, then owner of The Brown Derby, prowled hungrily in his restaurant's kitchen for a snack. Opening the huge refrigerator, he pulled out this and that: a head of lettuce, an avocado, some romaine, watercress, tomatoes, some cold breast of chicken, a hard-boiled egg, chives, cheese and some old-fashioned French dressing. He started chopping. Added some crisp bacon -- swiped from a busy chef.
> 
> "The Cobb salad was born. It was so good, Sid Grauman (Grauman's Chinese Theatre), who was with Cobb that midnight, asked the next day for a 'Cobb Salad.' It was so good that it was put on the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cobb's midnight invention became an overnight sensation with Derby customers, people like movie mogul Jack Warner, who regularly dispatched his chauffeur to pick up a carton of the mouth-watering salad."
> 
> Since 1937, more than 4 million Cobb salads have been sold at Brown Derby restaurants, according to the Brown Derby Restaurant Group, which, now that the two original Hollywood restaurants have closed, is what the company calls itself. It licenses the restaurant name for merchandise (including bottled Cobb salad dressing), as well as to Disney, which opened a reproduction of the original Brown Derby in Orlando, Florida, in 1989 and, in 1990. signed a 20-year agreement for Brown Derby restaurants in Tokyo, Paris and Anaheim, California. You can read all about The Brown Derby and its glamorous customers in The Brown Derby Restaurant: A Hollywood Legend, which includes many of the Derby's recipes.
> 
> Footnote: There's also a legend about how the Brown Derby got its name: One night, Herbert Somborn, an ex-husband of Gloria Swanson, remarked -- speaking of the mood of Hollywood in the roaring 20s -- that "You could open a restaurant in an alley and call it anything. If the food and service were good, the patrons would just come flocking. It could be called something as ridiculous as the Brown Derby." Hence, a restaurant shaped like a hat opened near Hollywood and Vine in 1926.
> 
> 
> *Cobb Salad *
> 
> 1/2 head lettuce, about 4 cups
> 
> 1 bunch watercress
> 
> 1 small bunch chicory, about 2 1/2 cups
> 
> 1/2 head romaine, about 2 1/2 cups
> 
> 2 medium peeled tomatoes
> 
> 6 strips of crisp bacon
> 2 breasts of boiled chicken
> 
> 3 hard cooked eggs
> 
> 1 avocado
> 
> 1/2 cup crumbled Roquefort cheese
> 
> 2 tablespoons chopped chives
> 
> 1 cup (approximately) Original Cobb Salad Dressing
> 
> 
> 
> Cut lettuce, half the watercress, chicory and romaine in fine pieces and arrange in a large salad bowl.
> 
> Cut tomatoes, bacon, chicken, eggs, and avocado in small pieces and arrange, along with the crumbled Roquefort cheese, in strips on the greens.
> 
> Sprinkle finely cut chives over the Cobb salad and garnish with the remaining watercress.
> 
> Just before serving mix the salad with the Cobb salad dressing.
> 
> 
> *Original Cobb Salad Dressing*
> 
> Makes 1 1/2 cups
> 
> 1/4 cup water
> 
> 1/4 cup red wine vinegar
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon sugar
> 
> 1 teaspoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
> 
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 
> 3/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 3/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon dry English mustard
> 
> 1 small clove garlic, finely minced
> 
> 1/4 cup full-flavored olive oil
> 
> 3/4 cup salad oil
> 
> 
> Blend all ingredients together, except oils. Add olive and salad oils. Mix well.
> 
> Blend well again before mixing with salad.
> 
> A note from the Brown Derby: "The water is optional, depending upon the degree of oiliness desired in the dressing."
> 
> History of the Cobb Salad


Wow Tony this is way to funny..My x husband was a cook at the Brown Derby restaunt in Akron Ohio and it is because of this salad and the Lobster tail and the steak and the bake pototes and the honey butter rolls and shrimp and oinion rings and cheesecake that he brought home EVERY night..this is how I went from 280-600 pounds in 9 yrs..wow you brought back memories!!!! thank you for the reminder :eat1:Tony you are the best


----------



## Ash

krismiss said:


> Well, I mean. "Hizz-Ouse" is pretty dumb.
> 
> and yeah, I understand label frustration, but... i wasn't sure what else to put, on that end. :/



I don't really care about the individual labels either way. I do kind of hate that the fetish is called "feedERism", though, because I feel like it doesn't acknowledge the feedee side of it. I'd prefer it be called "feedism", I guess.


----------



## Weeze

Ashley said:


> I don't really care about the individual labels either way. I do kind of hate that the fetish is called "feedERism", though, because I feel like it doesn't acknowledge the feedee side of it. I'd prefer it be called "feedism", I guess.



I call it feedism just... because I like it better too. It's rare that I actually say "feedERism". Feedism or just Feeding usually works for me.


----------



## KHayes666

Ashley said:


> I don't really care about the individual labels either way. I do kind of hate that the fetish is called "feedERism", though, because I feel like it doesn't acknowledge the feedee side of it. I'd prefer it be called "feedism", I guess.



I call it Gaining/Encouraging.....but that's just me though. Its easier to distinguish who's who


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Ashley said:


> I don't really care about the individual labels either way. I do kind of hate that the fetish is called "feedERism", though, because I feel like it doesn't acknowledge the feedee side of it. I'd prefer it be called "feedism", I guess.



I used the word feedism BEFORE all the cool kis were jumping on the feedism bandwagon.

Phillistines. XP


----------



## steve-aka

I too prefer the term Feedism. Feederism seems to favor the Feeder side of things without acknowledging the Feedee, who, in my opinion, is the most important person in the relationship.


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Damn you and your ability to cook!
> 
> *shakes fist*
> 
> Oh well, guess there is comfort in being able to take someone to a lot of good restaurants



*Kevin:

For me cooking is both a pleasure and therapy. I'm not a big fan of fast foods. I use to eat the stuff when I was younger and will eat some every now and then;but, prefer to cook and or get my ides from some of the resturants...

In fact, I get some of my best ideas eating out. The other day I had gotten this Pasta Salad from the http://www.chow.com/places/28894] Milano Market[/url]...It was pretty good - but, I didn't want to spend another $4.00 for 1/4 lbs. - so let me do something at home

I know that this stuff should be on the FOODEE Board- so I hope you don't mind that I post this here...

Milano's Pasta Salad 
(Tri Color Pasta/Feta Cheese/Mayo/Fresh Spinach Chopped/ Tomatoes Diced)
This was good;but, I wanted to do something along theose lines at home and see what other ingredients I could add...
*

*

Tony's Pasta Salad 

1 (16 ounce) package tri-color pasta 
1/3 cup Mayo 
3 tablespoons Chopped Dry Parsley (from the Jar
1 cup Grated Feta Cheese (or Goat Cheese) 
1 (1 ounce) of Marinated Red Peppers
1 (2.25 ounce) can pitted olives drained 
Pepper To Taste

*** mix all ingredients let chill for at least an hour or two before serving

*** I did not add any salt as I get plenty of that from the Feta Cheese 
other ingredients can be adjusted accordingly

*** Left out tomatoes as they tend to get mushy if you don't eat this salad the same day. 

*

*I sincerely hope my talk of food has gotten some of you gorgeous ladies in the thread to rush to the fridge and grab a snack or two or three.. *  :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## HeatherBBW

I changed the topic header. But I think that you'll find very few additions to those who've already responded.


----------



## tonynyc

collared Princess said:


> Wow Tony this is way to funny..My x husband was a cook at the Brown Derby restaunt in Akron Ohio and it is because of this salad and the Lobster tail and the steak and the bake pototes and the honey butter rolls and shrimp and oinion rings and cheesecake that he brought home EVERY night..this is how I went from 280-600 pounds in 9 yrs..wow you brought back memories!!!! thank you for the reminder :eat1:Tony you are the best



SH CP: we might have to keep this one under wraps ... The Cobb Salad may become the Demon Symbol of the 






*Dims Anti-Feeders Temperence League*


----------



## tonynyc

HeatherBBW said:


> I changed the topic header. But I think that you'll find very few additions to those who've already responded.



*That'sa good deal of energy and calorie burning to change a Topic Title *

Here's a late night snack 

*Dagwood Bumstead Sandwich*


----------



## HeatherBBW

tonynyc said:


> *That'sa good deal of energy and calorie burning to change a Topic Title *
> 
> Here's a late night snack
> 
> *Dagwood Bumstead Sandwich*



Hehe, do you have a quart of mayo to go with that? Mayo is a must!


----------



## tonynyc

HeatherBBW said:


> Hehe, do you have a quart of mayo to go with that? Mayo is a must!



*Hmmm this is the Feeders Equivalent of the 
"Riddle of the Sphinx"  I better choose wisely since I don't want to get slammed by any of you lovely ladies ... So I'm picking...
*


----------



## Ernie

Boy, I hope you can finish that sandwhich Heather before i do :eat2:


----------



## Ernie

tonynyc said:


> *Hmmm this is the Feeders Equivalent of the
> "Riddle of the Sphinx"  I better choose wisely since I don't want to get slammed by any of you lovely ladies ... So I'm picking...
> *



O yeah, i got 3! Now i can give them options in mayo!


----------



## Chimpi

Ashley's "feedism" suggestion feeds my reputation-giver mouse button. Upon doing so, I see that my reputation-giver mouse button is currently too full.
Ashley rocks. That is all.

I'll join in with the gleeful supporters that are not adept at cooking. I'll suggest... lowism, because it makes me feel low to not be adept at cooking. 
Though, I think I do fit in with the foodee crowd, as I just love to eat good food (as much of it as I can stand), without getting any other types of gratification out of it; zero sexual, zero sensual (also, zero appreciation for the painful fullness feeling).


----------



## HeatherBBW

tonynyc said:


> *Hmmm this is the Feeders Equivalent of the
> "Riddle of the Sphinx"  I better choose wisely since I don't want to get slammed by any of you lovely ladies ... So I'm picking...
> *



Winner, winner.. chicken dinner! or giant sammich in this case.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Ernie said:


> O yeah, i got 3! Now i can give them options in mayo!



Are you flirting with me?


----------



## tonynyc

Ernie said:


> O yeah, i got 3! Now i can give them options in mayo!



*
Wow that gots me beat for sure...
*



Chimpi said:


> Ashley's "feedism" suggestion feeds my reputation-giver mouse button.
> 
> I'll join in with the gleeful supporters that are not adept at cooking. I'll suggest... lowism, because it makes me feel low to not be adept at cooking.
> Though, I think I do fit in with the foodee crowd, as I just love to eat good food (as much of it as I can stand), without getting any other types of gratification out of it; zero sexual, zero sensual (also, zero appreciation for the painful fullness feeling).



*Welcome Chimpi: 
We are all adept at cooking - if you can make something edible - heck you are a cook. It could be something as quick as...

Heating up your fav. Tomato Soup ( if you like that)
and adding some grated Parmesan Cheese and Drizzle a little bit of Extra Virgin Olive Oil on top. ...

OR going to you fav. resturant....I find FOOD one of the great experiences to indulge in & Share 
*


----------



## Ernie

:blush: nooooo. I just wanted 3 mayos . Sorry Tony!


----------



## HeatherBBW

Ernie said:


> :blush: nooooo. I just wanted 3 mayos . Sorry Tony!



Ahh that's too bad, because you really had me at the classic version of the hellmans.


----------



## Ernie

:d  :d


----------



## Weeze

No, no, no.
Y'all need MIRACLE WHIP  

That's the good stuff.


----------



## Ernie

krismiss said:


> No, no, no.
> Y'all need MIRACLE WHIP
> 
> That's the good stuff.



That is good stuff to. Its best with turkey sandwhiches


----------



## Chimpi

Ernie said:


> That is good stuff to. Its best with turkey sandwhiches



I'm more of a Hellmann's Mayonnaise guy.
But you said it - Thanksgiving turkey chunks on a sandwich with Hellmann's Mayonnaise. Drooltastic.


----------



## Ernie

Chimpi said:


> I'm more of a Hellmann's Mayonnaise guy.
> But you said it - Thanksgiving turkey chunks on a sandwich with Hellmann's Mayonnaise. Drooltastic.



Yeah Yeah!


----------



## Chimpi

tonynyc said:


> *Welcome Chimpi:
> We are all adept at cooking - if you can make something edible - heck you are a cook. It could be something as quick as...
> 
> Heating up your fav. Tomato Soup ( if you like that)
> and adding some grated Parmesan Cheese and Drizzle a little bit of Extra Virgin Olive Oil on top. ...
> 
> OR going to you fav. resturant....I find FOOD one of the great experiences to indulge in & Share
> *



I see your point. However, I find the fact that I cannot cook extravagant, extraordinary, 'gourmet' style meals and snacks a bit lacking when it comes to a possible relationship with a feedee somewhere down the line. I like to think that'd make me a better partner to that person, but again, I see your point. Food is food. Everyone likes different foods (some simple, some chronically complex). Food is good, period.


----------



## Ash

krismiss said:


> No, no, no.
> Y'all need MIRACLE WHIP
> 
> That's the good stuff.



You know I <3 you, but I just cannot support this post.

Hellman's ftw!


----------



## Weeze

Ashley said:


> You know I <3 you, but I just cannot support this post.
> 
> Hellman's ftw!



Hellman's is good for grilled ham and cheese sandwiches. That is all. ALL.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Ashley said:


> You know I <3 you, but I just cannot support this post.
> 
> Hellman's ftw!



I know this statement above to be true and accurate. We have been through about a gallon of mayo in less then 4 weeks. This is the absolute truth my friends.


----------



## furious styles

two pages. it took two pages for the feedism thread to become an in depth discussion on mayonnaise.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I prefer Cains mayo myself. I don't know, something about it. It's got more fat and less salt than Hells' and it tastes fresher. I'm an army of one though, everybody prefers Hellman's.


----------



## LillyBBBW

HeatherBBW said:


> I changed the topic header. But I think that you'll find very few additions to those who've already responded.



Not true, there are some notable people missing. Ivy, Mishty, Tracii and a few others who don't post or look here often.


----------



## mergirl

tonynyc said:


> *That'sa good deal of energy and calorie burning to change a Topic Title *
> 
> Here's a late night snack
> 
> *Dagwood Bumstead Sandwich*


Haha.. Tony, your sandwhiches always look like they are half alive!!


----------



## snuggletiger

I'd like to gain but with my metabolism its like impossible. Even eating as much junk food and having a sedentary job, weight gain is rare.


----------



## Ernie




----------



## StarWitness

_Well._ I refuse to fap to a discussion about condiments. Good day, sir.

I SAID GOOD DAY, SIR.


----------



## KHayes666

StarWitness said:


> _Well._ I refuse to fap to a discussion about condiments. Good day, sir.
> 
> I SAID GOOD DAY, SIR.


----------



## QueenB

feedee/gainer. i pretty much eat like it's my job.


----------



## Ample Pie

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I used the word feedism BEFORE all the cool kis were jumping on the feedism bandwagon.
> 
> Phillistines. XP


You know I absolutely love the term feedism...it's all we use on FoGo--and all because you, Fuzzy.

Oh, and I'm for sure a feedee...found out I lost 40 lbs in the last few months, but still a bonerfide feedee.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Ernie said:


>



tease.


----------



## Weeze

Rebecca said:


> You know I absolutely love the term feedism...it's all we use on FoGo--and all because you, Fuzzy.
> 
> Oh, and I'm for sure a feedee...found out I lost 40 lbs in the last few months, but still a bonerfide feedee.




I KNEW WE WERE MISSING MORE PEOPLE THAN THAT 

lol bonerfide.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Rebecca said:


> You know I absolutely love the term feedism...it's all we use on FoGo--and all because you, Fuzzy.
> 
> Oh, and I'm for sure a feedee...found out I lost 40 lbs in the last few months, but still a bonerfide feedee.



OMG I THOUGHT FOGO WAS GONE!!!! :kiss2: YAY FUZZY!! :kiss2:


----------



## fatbellygirl

Today I seem to have an uncontrolable appitite! I've never counted how many calories I've eaten. Without my desert for the evening, so far, I've eaten about 4,848 calories! Holy crapoli! I never knew I ate that much!! And I still have some Ben and Jerry's for desert along with some swiss cake rolls that will bump it up to about 6000. WOW. Never knew I ate like that. Couple of days of that should pack on a pound or two! I LOVE being fat!! Oh to be fatter?


----------



## msbard90

feedee. right here. gimme some lovin


----------



## tonynyc

msbard90 said:


> feedee. right here. gimme some lovin



*
Welcome MsBard90: Here's a late night snack for ya. I would offer you a Dagwood Bumstead Sandwich-but, I think Heather has her claim on that. CP has the Cobb Salad. Can I interest you a Special Sandwich from Harold's Deli - a true fav among the Foodee gatherings at Dims over the years?

I think there may be some Mayo leftover somewhere....
*







*Harold's NY Deli*


----------



## msbard90

tonynyc said:


> *
> Welcome MsBard90: Here's a late night snack for ya. I would offer you a Dagwood Bumstead Sandwich-but, I think Heather has her claim on that. CP has the Cobb Salad. Can I interest you a Special Sandwich from Harold's Deli - a true fav among the Foodee gatherings at Dims over the years?
> 
> I think there may be some Mayo leftover somewhere....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harold's NY Deli*



 sounds great since i've been on the ramen diet lately.... haha <33


----------



## Clonenumber47

Well I am not Female, although I read the intro and decided to show my support anyway.

As a male Feeder/FA, I wanted to say more power to all of you. I have always felt that the very feeling of "togetherness" is a huge part of any community, and it is nice to see so many different people reach out and connect with one another on here.


----------



## AlethaBBW

Feedee/(moderate)Gainer here.

*1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight? * I maintain without any effort at all. I am naturally fat and tend toward slow gradual gaining even without trying.
*2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead? * I went from 210 to 280ish (I am in the low 300's now) years ago during a time when I had almost no income. I basically lived on Taco Bell and cheap pasta. Now that I'm older and diabetic, I try to eat very healthy food, and yes, it is more expensive. But I gain just as well on healthy stuff padded with good fats - lots of olive oil, etc. I also eat sugar free ice cream almost every day.
*3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash? *I really don't get that feeling anymore. The worst I ever get is a packed stomach feeling after a huge meal. It's a little bit painful but passes quickly. I don't touch sugar, so no sugar crashing.
*4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?* Not at all. It's my natural state. I just wish I had someone to share it with  I don't have goals for gaining, I don't put pressure on myself, I just try to eat for pleasure with an eye on health, and let nature take her course.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Ernie said:


> O yeah, i got 3! Now i can give them options in mayo!



And here are some more (guess they are not available in the US though):

Zaanse Mayonaise (and fries-sauce), Gouda's Glorie (and fries-sauce) and Heinz.
Fries- sauce(?) we call it "frietsaus" is a little different to mayonaise and less sour! 

View attachment zaanse_mayonaise_tube.jpg


View attachment zaanse_fritessaus_pot_500ml.jpg


View attachment KK_Mayonaise_450.jpg


View attachment KK_Fritessaus_450.jpg


View attachment mayo_bl_emmer.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

And some more...

Calvé and Remia 

View attachment Mayonaise.jpg


View attachment product_12.jpg


----------



## immobile1

I'm a gainer and a feedee.

The 'immobile 1' handle is just fantasy (at this point) but I'm fat and getting fatter.


----------



## tonynyc

Oldtimer76 said:


> And here are some more (guess they are not available in the US though):
> 
> Zaanse Mayonaise (and fries-sauce), Gouda's Glorie (and fries-sauce) and Heinz.
> Fries- sauce(?) we call it "frietsaus" is a little different to mayonaise and less sour!



Interesting selection Oldtimer76.... Now these "frietsaus" this must be an interesting topping- I guess no ketchup on your fries...


----------



## tonynyc

*
Question for the day...

Does the time of the year affect your appetite?

It was hot and humid today and I admit I didn't have much of an appetite. 

*


----------



## msbard90

tonynyc said:


> *
> Question for the day...
> 
> Does the time of the year affect your appetite?
> 
> It was hot and humid today and I admit I didn't have much of an appetite.
> 
> *



I think it does.
When it's hot outside, all I want to do all day is drink stuff.... not really eat.
When it's rainy or snowy and freeezing cold, and I'm stuck inside, I'll eat everything in sight.


----------



## KHayes666

msbard90 said:


> I think it does.
> When it's hot outside, all I want to do all day is drink stuff.... not really eat.
> When it's rainy or snowy and freeezing cold, and I'm stuck inside, I'll eat everything in sight.



Can't wait to see you after this holiday season then


----------



## msbard90

KHayes666 said:


> Can't wait to see you after this holiday season then



better feed me then...


----------



## LillyBBBW

I don't have much appetite in the heat. I don't really get thirsty so I have to force myself to remember to drink water.


----------



## the hanging belly

I'm a gainer, and on the few times Ive tried it, I love being fed


----------



## steely

I am fat myself, I really like food. I also like to feed my husband well and he likes to feed himself, too. I don't physically feed my husband, he's a great deal older than I am and it's kind of creepy to me. All the same, he's got a nice round belly that I enjoy rubbing or laying my face on it. I enjoy looking at him while he's showering or whatnot. So, I guess I am a feedee. I never really thought of it before. 

I don't need him to be fat to be sexually satisfied. I think it's just a comfort thing. I like the way it feels and looks.


----------



## Oldtimer76

tonynyc said:


> Interesting selection Oldtimer76.... Now these "frietsaus" this must be an interesting topping- I guess no ketchup on your fries...



Frietsaus (or originally 'fritessaus') is almost like mayonaise, the same color, the same structure, only a different taste, less sour and more creamy, LOL. I have to look what it is made of.

Wikipedia says it only has about 25% of fat (oil) while mayonaise has 75 to 80% of fat (oil).

U can eat it with french fries, potatoes and other snacks.


----------



## thatgirl08

Krissy I can't believe you're a Miracle Whip type of person!


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> Krissy I can't believe you're a Miracle Whip type of person!



In my defense, i use regular mayo in macaroni salad and on burgers/chicken sandwiches.


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> In my defense, i use regular mayo in macaroni salad and on burgers/chicken sandwiches.



Alright, I'll let it slide then.


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> Alright, I'll let it slide then.



p.s. where the hell have you been?


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> p.s. where the hell have you been?



My computer is broken.. lots of viruses :[ I'm using an old one right now.


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> My computer is broken.. lots of viruses :[ I'm using an old one right now.



sucksssss.

oh. self. stop derailing your own thread.

Feeding. gaining. go.


----------



## KatsPyjamas

I just want to jump in with a couple of quotes from earlier in the thread!



thatgirl08 said:


> It varies, honestly. I'm not intentionally gaining or anything, so I don't have it planned out. Generally, I eat when I wanna.. sometimes it's just two small meals and sometimes its an all day binge.


Same here. My attitude really is that I can enjoy food and enjoy my body's new shape if it happens to change, whether that change is intentional or not. It's usually not intentional, but I'm not doing anything to stop it either like restricting food. Does that make it intentional? I don't think it is really either.



Oirish said:


> I have a question for the feedees out there: how many of you feedees have absolutely no inclination to gain weight but just enjoy feeding for other sensual reasons? Whether it be the feeling of being full to the max, gratification due to the quality and taste of the food (like a foodee), the intimacy of being fed by your partner, etc? I think discussing some of these elements to feeding could be enlightening to the folks that just don't understand where you're coming from. I am definitely a feeder but weight gain is not necessarily the goal all, or really any, of the time.



I defo enjoy food for its taste, in the same way I enjoy an excess of lots of pleasures. Music, sex, laughter, whatever. Also I would enjoy doing it with someone else so long as actual boundaries were still intact and there was no weird power things with the partner, _playing_ out fantasies are ok but genuine respect is key.


----------



## LadyJiggle

I am soooooo much a feedee. I have been my whole life. I remember as a very young girl even before I had sexual feelings that I wanted a feeder to feed me. Once puberty hit there was nothing but fat and feeding that really turned me on. I even wrote weight gain stories starring myself. At that time I thought I was the only one with these thoughts and feelings. It wasn't until years and years later when I met a feeder in a BBW chat room on AOL that I learned there was a whole feeding sub-culture out there WEIGHTING for me!

I have learned over the years I am not a gainer. I do LOVE the gaining that results from my "being fed." But I am just as turned on by the actual feeding as the gaining. I need BOTH, which means I am more than a gainer! Having my partner feed me and tell me how much fatter we want to grow me is the ultimate turn on for me. That is another key for me, I am ultimately in charge of how much I eat or gain. I like encouragement but I am totally turned off by any control or force. That's me, a feedee, in a big fat nutshell.:eat1:


----------



## prettyssbbw

Now this is a discussion i like.I am a feedee.<raising hand>


----------



## Weeze

prettyssbbw said:


> Now this is a discussion i like.I am a feedee.<raising hand>



woo! Go you!


----------



## Paquito

I know the OP's post said female feedee, but I'm a bit of a rebel.

Male feedee and gainer here. :happy:


----------



## Plainguy

For some reason, the "real world" keeps getting in the way of my online time anymore. So I'm away for a few days and I discover this great thread has been started. It does seem so often when I've been online to chat and if the topics of feeder/feedee were even mentioned, said people were ostracized. I'm a firm believer in freedom of opinion, even those I disagree with. I don't however, believe in trying to force my opinion on anyone else. I'm happy to find this thread and all the great folks who've contributed to it. 

I was delighted to see a post by one of my all time fave people . LadyJiggle. . Not to mention so many other people I hope to get to know as time passes.

Count me in as an ardent supporter, oh what that hell, feeder, encourager, tempter, lover of cooking, baking, and most culinary diversions. I may never be on Hell's Kitchen, but . . . So many recipes, so little time. .


----------



## LadyJiggle

Aaawwww {{{{Plainguy}}}}} I am always delighted to see any post from you too! You can cook for me anytime darlin!!!!! Hope to chat with you soon! :eat1: :eat2:



Plainguy said:


> I was delighted to see a post by one of my all time fave people . LadyJiggle. . Not to mention so many other people I hope to get to know as time passes.
> 
> Count me in as an ardent supporter, oh what that hell, feeder, encourager, tempter, lover of cooking, baking, and most culinary diversions. I may never be on Hell's Kitchen, but . . . So many recipes, so little time. .


----------



## simark1931

Hey all I am a lifelong FA/feeder if you want to stick a label on it. I've been visiting this site for roughly 12 years and am still looking for a dream girl! Good thing I got patience huh lol.

In that time I've seen a chubby teenager from Chicago turn into a 400+lb BBW called hotfattygirl, I've seen another pudgy, slightly shy, blonde woman from Canada turn into a 450+lb SSBBW called gaining goddess, an already-hot BBW called sasha turn into the mega-hot SSBBW she is today, and many more either gaining or just coming to love their curves. I love this site!!

When I first came to realise my love of fat women I just couldn't believe that some women would actually WANT to get fatter. When I meet the right one you wont wipe the smile of my face lol 

Simon


----------



## bmann0413

Well, I never thought I'd admit to this buuuut, I'm actually a feedee/foodee. I'm more of a foodee than a feedee, however. I don't gain intentionally, but if I do, I embrace those new pounds. There was a time where I did gain intentionally, but that didn't work out too well, as I only gained 54 pounds (195 to 249) before I started to lose it (I'm at 226 right now) when I moved back home. So now, or at least until I get my own place again lol, I'm just gonna let the gaining come naturally.


----------



## thatgirl08

We need some discussion up in here!


----------



## Chef

okay, we got the labels taken care of.. the mayo/whip debate.. some personal histories.. never hurts to know how your inner child is still hungry.

What's your hunger drive? Do you eat to live, or live to eat? Do you wake in the morning and think first about breakfast? Do you wake and still taste what you had as a midnight snack? Do you midnight snack? Do you plan menus? Do you buy only easy to fix, fast to cook, meals in a can, meals in the freezer? Do you graze from one pasture to the next? Do you end every meal with dessert? Do you start every meal with dessert? Or do you go savory, then sweet, then savory, then sweet? Do you always have a half eaten pan of brownies? Is the cookie jar always empty? Do you have ten half empty boxes of crackers, and no saltines? Do you have food in your pantry that you bought with the intention to consume, but its still there.. past its expiration date? Do you always buy something when you still have a case of it in the pantry? Is the chocolate always gone? Do you never have enough cocoa powder? Do you buy chopped pecans for a recipe and eat them anyway? Are the best cookies ever still cookie dough? Is cold pizza a breakfast food? Do you add ice cream to Slimfast? Is a can of spaghettios comfort food? Do you put lemon pepper on your mac and cheese? Do you only eat veggies if you have dill weed sprinkled on first? Do you put ketchup on a hot dog? Can anything be wrapped in a tortilla?


----------



## thatgirl08

Chef said:


> okay, we got the labels taken care of.. the mayo/whip debate.. some personal histories.. never hurts to know how your inner child is still hungry.
> 
> What's your hunger drive? Do you eat to live, or live to eat? Do you wake in the morning and think first about breakfast? Do you wake and still taste what you had as a midnight snack? Do you midnight snack? Do you plan menus? Do you buy only easy to fix, fast to cook, meals in a can, meals in the freezer? Do you graze from one pasture to the next? Do you end every meal with dessert? Do you start every meal with dessert? Or do you go savory, then sweet, then savory, then sweet? Do you always have a half eaten pan of brownies? Is the cookie jar always empty? Do you have ten half empty boxes of crackers, and no saltines? Do you have food in your pantry that you bought with the intention to consume, but its still there.. past its expiration date? Do you always buy something when you still have a case of it in the pantry? Is the chocolate always gone? Do you never have enough cocoa powder? Do you buy chopped pecans for a recipe and eat them anyway? Are the best cookies ever still cookie dough? Is cold pizza a breakfast food? Do you add ice cream to Slimfast? Is a can of spaghettios comfort food? Do you put lemon pepper on your mac and cheese? Do you only eat veggies if you have dill weed sprinkled on first? Do you put ketchup on a hot dog? Can anything be wrapped in a tortilla?



Too many questions! :x


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> Too many questions! :x



agreed. ahhh my eyes hurt.


----------



## tonynyc

Chef said:


> okay, we got the labels taken care of.. the mayo/whip debate.. some personal histories.. never hurts to know how your inner child is still hungry.
> 
> 
> Do you eat to live, or live to eat?
> Do you put ketchup on a hot dog?




*
Hmmm great questions- but I will answer two for now.. I think the last one may give some intereswting answers based on what region Dimmers live in... 
*

1. Do you Eat to live, or Live to Eat?

*Definitely, live to eat- I enjoy food and love to try different things. "Eat To Live" that is a philosphy that I've seen some athletes/bodybuilders use. They just see food as fuel ( some of the stuff that they eat can either be ok or very very nasty)....*
2. Do you put ketchup on a hot dog?

*Sauerkraut and Mustard.*


----------



## freakinlaynie

I am a fairly fit person myself... and have never been a feedee. But i do love feeding people and seeing them get really full =p

Like when they have to unbutton their pants so they have more room.. gah that is just so cute =)


----------



## Chef

thatgirl08 said:


> Too many questions! :x



I know, I know.. I got kinda carried away.. but I figured that one of those might restart the thread..


----------



## Chef

oh.. I'm most definitely a former feedee on the diabetic wagon. I live to eat, even now when I can't eat alot of really appetizing mouth-watering.. what was that?  did someone say bacon?


----------



## marlowegarp

Feeder with other interests as well here. Majoring in gluttony and hedonism with a minor in weight gain. I also like dogs. What a lovely thread!


----------



## candygodiva

If I have to label myself, Feedee/Gainer would be where I'd lump myself in, although, I'm also a feeder/supporter. I'm into overeating and being so full I feel as if I'm going to burst ... yeah, that's my thing. I also love my fat, and being fat. I'm actively gaining at the moment as well, no goals or anything, just enjoying myself immensely. I love love love it when someone tells me I just made them hungry. hehehe
All I know, is I have a constant and never ending need to experience flavors and the feeling of fullness. The weight gain and new jiggly bits are just gravy. mmm gravy!

*TonyNYC:*
1. Do you prefer to eat 3 Huge Meals?
That would rock!
2. Do you prefer to eat 6 or more Smaller Meals?
I generally eat one huge meal a day, and several smaller meals or snacks all day and night.

*Cors:*
1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight?
Yeah, if I slack up on keeping sweets, cakes, and ice cream in the house, or none of my snacky foods, I'll start feeling like I'm deflating. I do enjoy that feeling a little bit though, cause it really cranks up the volume on my jiggle factor.
2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead?
Cheap eats are the way I roll.
3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash?
That really depends on the foods. Say after stuffing a ton o tacos, I feel awesome, but a ton of pizza and I'm hitting the Tums like mad. I don't really experience any sugar crash, but too much chocolate can give me a little burnin' belly, and again, Tums to the rescue.
4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?
I enjoy eating so much, anything else is an afterthought. I don't stress either way. I eat what I want, when I want, as long as I can afford it. I hate being told, "No fatty, NO!" Which inevitably happens every time I oink at the tv.

*Chef:*
What's your hunger drive? HONGRY!!! Do you eat to live, or live to eat? Live to eat. Do you wake in the morning and think first about breakfast? All the time. Do you midnight snack? I snack all day. Do you plan menus? I'd like to, just so I can plan special dinners like huge casseroles or big one pot dinners. Do you buy only easy to fix, fast to cook, meals in a can, meals in the freezer? Mostly, I love easy and fast foods. Do you graze from one pasture to the next? Constantly searching for the next tasty treat. Do you always have a half eaten pan of brownies? No, I eated them. Is the cookie jar always empty? No, I have to buy cookies all the time. Is the chocolate always gone? Sadly yes.  Are the best cookies ever still cookie dough? I always eat a few cookies worth while I'm cookin'. Is cold pizza a breakfast food? I'd have to buy an extra pizza or two to have any left for breakfast, but yes, pizza is definitely a breakfast food. Do you add ice cream to Slimfast? No, Slimfast is tasty all on it's own. I'll have the ice cream first, then wash it down with Slimfast. mm Is a can of spaghettios comfort food? Out of the mutha f*ckin' can!!! Do you put ketchup on a hot dog? Yes, yes I do. Can anything be wrapped in a tortilla? Very nearly anything. I omitted the questions with only a no answer, or that were not applicable to me.

Agree'd Hellmann's ftw! But the cheap stuff from Wal-Mart is what I eat mostly. It's not bad, but it's no Hellmann's. Although, on occassion, Miracle Whip on a Fried Bologna Sandwich is sooo good. That little bit of tang just makes that sammy sing.


----------



## Paquito

Chef said:


> What's your hunger drive? Do you eat to live, or live to eat? Do you wake in the morning and think first about breakfast? Do you wake and still taste what you had as a midnight snack? Do you midnight snack? Do you plan menus? Do you buy only easy to fix, fast to cook, meals in a can, meals in the freezer? Do you graze from one pasture to the next? Do you end every meal with dessert? Do you start every meal with dessert? Or do you go savory, then sweet, then savory, then sweet? Do you always have a half eaten pan of brownies? Is the cookie jar always empty? Do you have ten half empty boxes of crackers, and no saltines? Do you have food in your pantry that you bought with the intention to consume, but its still there.. past its expiration date? Do you always buy something when you still have a case of it in the pantry? Is the chocolate always gone? Do you never have enough cocoa powder? Do you buy chopped pecans for a recipe and eat them anyway? Are the best cookies ever still cookie dough? Is cold pizza a breakfast food? Do you add ice cream to Slimfast? Is a can of spaghettios comfort food? Do you put lemon pepper on your mac and cheese? Do you only eat veggies if you have dill weed sprinkled on first? Do you put ketchup on a hot dog? Can anything be wrapped in a tortilla?



I'm hungry, therefore I am.
Live to eat, though eating is very condusive to living.
Yes.
Yes.
Yes.
Yes.
No.
Yes.
No. 
No.
No. 
No.
Yes.
No.
No.
Sometimes.
Yes.
Yes.
No.
Yes.
Yes.
No.
No.
No.
No.
Yes.
Yes.


----------



## tonynyc

candygodiva said:


> If I have to label myself, Feedee/Gainer would be where I'd lump myself in, although, I'm also a feeder/supporter. I'm into overeating and being so full I feel as if I'm going to burst ... yeah, that's my thing. I also love my fat, and being fat. I'm actively gaining at the moment as well, no goals or anything, just enjoying myself immensely. I love love love it when someone tells me I just made them hungry. hehehe
> All I know, is I have a constant and never ending need to experience flavors and the feeling of fullness. The weight gain and new jiggly bits are just gravy. mmm gravy!
> 
> *TonyNYC:*
> 1. Do you prefer to eat 3 Huge Meals?
> That would rock!
> 2. Do you prefer to eat 6 or more Smaller Meals?
> I generally eat one huge meal a day, and several smaller meals or snacks all day and night.



Hi CandyGodiva:
I prefer 6 smaller meals with plenty of snacks in between... I also enjoy a Fried Bologna Sandwich ( though the Bologna that I prefer is Hebrew National or Boars Head) that tends to be the best Beef Bologna that is available here. Which brands do you get?


----------



## candygodiva

tonynyc said:


> Hi CandyGodiva:
> I prefer 6 smaller meals with plenty of snacks in between... I also enjoy a Fried Bologna Sandwich ( though the Bologna that I prefer is Hebrew National or Boars Head) that tends to be the best Beef Bologna that is available here. Which brands do you get?



I've always gotten Oscar Mayer, or Bryan brands. I'll give either one of those you mentioned a try though. I love a great Bologna Sandwich.

Have you ever heard of the band Fear? They do a song called Beef Bologna. hehe I got that playing over and over in my head right now.


----------



## marlowegarp

candygodiva said:


> I've always gotten Oscar Mayer, or Bryan brands. I'll give either one of those you mentioned a try though. I love a great Bologna Sandwich.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the band Fear? They do a song called Beef Bologna. hehe I got that playing over and over in my head right now.



Fear is great! Personally I like "New York" and "Meat & Potatoes"

Meat! Meat! Meat!
Meat and potatoes!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

we do not have Hellman's on the west coast. we have the equivalent:






anyway, *about me*: the only label that i think applies to me is 100% is mutual gainer.
i like gaining weight.
i like encouraging girls to gain weight.
i like feeding.
i like being fed.

sadly, no one will partake in such activities with me.
no one loves me, lalala :really sad:


----------



## tonynyc

candygodiva said:


> I've always gotten Oscar Mayer, or Bryan brands. I'll give either one of those you mentioned a try though. I love a great Bologna Sandwich.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the band Fear? They do a song called Beef Bologna. hehe I got that playing over and over in my head right now.



_
Hi Candygodiva: 

I will have to check out this band called Fear thanks for the tip - just listened to the song not bad-but, it sure ain't about no lunch meat  

I remember liking Oscar Meyer as a kid- but, less so as an adult. As I got older, I just enjoyed the Taste of "Hebrew National" or "Boar's Head" Beef Bologna when it's grilled. And I'll just have it on some lightly toasted bread (Country White) some mayo or a sweet/spicy mustard. 

Heck when I do order some from the deli - I just ask for a nice block - this way I can cut the slices as thick or as thin as I prefer....

_

Here's another company that offers some nice Bologna

Thumanns


*And a Great Video from the BBQ Pit Boys - This Video made me hungry- hope it wets your tastebuds *






Hickory Smoked BBQ Bologna


----------



## steve-aka

marlowegarp said:


> Fear is great! Personally I like "New York" and "Meat & Potatoes"
> 
> Meat! Meat! Meat!
> Meat and potatoes!



Have a beer with Fear!

And then, of course, there's the classic Let's Start a War...


----------



## sallybbw82

I've been a feedee because a partner has wanted that. Basically I'm a foodee so I'm going to eat anyway. So playing the feedee role is easy.

I do think some so called feeders want a very big woman when they are in the mood to feed her but don't want all the other work or constraints of living or supporting someone who's very big. 

I guess my point is for sure you can feed me icecream and donuts in bed but don't expect me to do a load of things I can't do because of my size/weight.


----------



## Jenra

I just recently heard about feederism. I personally love food. I love the smell of it when its cooking, when its in front of me my mouth waters, and I love tasting different/all types of food. I work in a gas station and everytime I see the hot dogs getting all juicey on the grill my tummy tells me to eat it. Im not trying to gain any weight. I would actually prefer not to, only because of health issues. In the past few years I have slowly gained weight. I went from 280 to 350 and have been fluxuating in between 325 and 345 lately.

Ive never really entertained the idea of being a feedee. Although, I recently went on a date and the gentleman I was with asked to trade a piece of my steak for his (we were at Charlies steak house, best steak I have ever had in my life) and when I thought he was going to feed me the piece of steak I got a little excited. So, I am open to the idea of it, I just havent been able to try it yet. Id like to give it a shot one of these days 


Krismiss- Im with you on the Miracle Whip! I really just dont like the taste of real mayo.


----------



## growingman

I am a feedee. I just love food and enjoy the creativity in cooking as well. There is no end to the variety and discovery of new interesting ideas whether it is colors, smells, tastes, textures, etc. Food is a great medium for exploring. I especially enjoy Thai, Italian, Japanese, and middle eastern foods, but sometimes I really enjoy American "comfort foods." I just love breads and cakes too, but I am not a baker.
I don't have a girlfriend right now, but I have been in relationships with women feeders before and I am really attracted to the relationship. I would get back into a relationship with a sexy woman feeder in a heart beat. I just love the intimacy of being fed and the idea that she enjoys feeding me. It makes me feel so admired and cared for. Feeding involves stimulating the senses and that can be very erotic. Unfortunately, finding a woman feeder is such a rare thing, but like anything rare it can be very precious.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

disconnectedsmile said:


> *about me*: the only label that i think applies to me is 100% is mutual gainer.
> i like gaining weight.
> i like encouraging girls to gain weight.
> i like feeding.
> i like being fed.
> 
> sadly, no one will partake in such activities with me.
> no one loves me, lalala :really sad:


i sure do get ignored a lot


----------



## palndrm

Most def a feeder/pampere/encourager. Though with the right feedee, I could absolutely gain weight b/c there is just something very erotic and sensual and loving about mutual gaining. And since Im freelance restaurant critic, the pounds are sure to add up!


----------



## KHayes666

Considering I can't cook to save my life and almost too broke to feed even myself, think I may have to retire being an encourager for a while.

I wanted to rank up there with the great encouragers but sadly I just can't do it anymore, take care you guys.


----------



## joyfuly

i like what you say oirish...i like a healthy food atmosphere. i love a full, bloated tummy; but i want my partner(s) to feel ok about THEMSELVES first and foremost! gaining weight is sexy, but i think a healthy balance is important! "expansion control" if you will  BUT i wish not to control my mate: i can only encourage, but the eating is up to her!


----------



## Kellye

I read this thread through. I think it's good that a lot of people feel ok talking about such things openly here.

The only place I usually post is on the paysite board, for a few obvious reasons. Also because I am a big lurker, I read a lot of threads on here but I never reply for fear of being hassled.

Obviously the good people outweigh the rude (no pun intended), but I've seen a lot of people sort of browbeaten and it makes me really uncomfortable putting myself out there. No one save masochists enjoy that sort of emotional turmoil.

But anyway... Thumbs up guys. Revel in your fatness!


----------



## Oirish

KatsPyjamas said:


> I just want to jump in with a couple of quotes from earlier in the thread!
> 
> 
> Same here. My attitude really is that I can enjoy food and enjoy my body's new shape if it happens to change, whether that change is intentional or not. It's usually not intentional, but I'm not doing anything to stop it either like restricting food. Does thatintentional? I don't think it is really either.
> 
> 
> 
> I defo enjoy food for its taste, in the same way I enjoy an excess of lots of pleasures. Music, sex, laughter, whatever. Also I would enjoy doing it with someone else so long as actual boundaries were still intact and there was no weird power things with the partner, _playing_ out fantasies are ok but genuine respect is key.




I totally agree with you about the importance of boundaries and respect...and of course about the fun of excess


----------



## tonynyc

palndrm said:


> Most def a feeder/pampere/encourager. Though with the right feedee, I could absolutely gain weight b/c there is just something very erotic and sensual and loving about mutual gaining. And since Im freelance restaurant critic, the pounds are sure to add up!



_
Sounds like a dream job - you tastebuds must thank you each day 
_ :eat2:


----------



## OnlineFeeder

I am a feedee and a feeder.


----------



## chublover350

HeatherBBW said:


> I hate the title, but being it's the really the only identifying one out there..
> 
> <raises big fat arm> Feedee/Gainer here.



its only bad when a something negative is connected to it


----------



## Ample Pie

First: I've gained back 5 of the pounds I lost over the last few months. 
Second: I don't know that I'm a seasonal eater. I certainly get certain cravings at certain times of the year (HOT CHOCOLATE!!), but the amount I eat tends to depend more on my craving than on the season...though I admit the heat of the summer makes drinking (soda, juice, shakes, frosty type beverages, etc) seem more palatable than eating... when it comes down to it, though, if I want to eat I'm going to eat...

yup.


----------



## DISPATCHER1673

Sallybbw82, 
read your post ,thought you had a good point , alot of so called feeders want to fatten up there feedee & then when feedee gets really fat & lazy they dont like it . Me on the other hand loves that part of it , my little foodee / feedee is about 240lbs i have the means to support her a let her be her. i love the fact that with every pound she puts on the lazier she gets , for me the laziness is just as erotic as the weight gain. fyi she started out at 120lbs , so you can see this isnt a new thing to me .


----------



## buttbooger

Feedee/gainer I suppose. I prefer to gain/maintain simply because I feel and look more healthier that way. I associate my former skinniness with sickness or poverty. Only times I have been skinney were times I had been neglected as a child, severly ill, homeless or when I came back from Iraq, and when I caught disentary in Malaysia. Whenever I have chub on my body, i know then that life is being good to me.


----------



## Sophillia

Feedee/Gainer here. I guess I have been this way all my life, actually had my first orgasm when I was young playing a game of Ladder & Snakes for goal to teach kids how they need to take care of their teeth. There were these little traps called the _Chocolate Prison_ where little monsters would feed your yes you guessed it chocolate or the _Marsh of Candy_ where yes one would be feed candies... For some reason I started to play to get into those traps with fantasies of having these little monsters make me put on weight and I would end up happy about it and even doing all I could to get bigger, that got me my first orgasm at 10 years old. 

Also, I might find myself more sexy thinner (men tend to go for that), I do find myself more sensual and feel better when I am bigger, and the process of putting on weight and the changes in my body associated with it is a process terribly erotic for me. Its like an alcoholic I guess, I find as long as I dont put on weight I am good.... but when I do for any reason... it usually takes me a good 20 pounds before i usually find the strength to slow down.

Although this time, I am up to 25 pounds in the past 4 months and just cannot find it to get back to workouts and eating light... oh well.. as long as I am happy its what is important no? :eat2:


----------



## fattyace

:eat1: I'm definitely a feedie and not ashamed! after coming upon a little money earlier this year i returned to my feedie habits and have gone from 345 to about 405 and my goal is to hit 550. my lover Kate is a feeder and she loves stuffing my face lol


----------



## owengerrard

My partner is a big women, 27 stone( 378 lbs for our american/canadian posse ). I would put her in the foodee bracket. I myself weigh 12 stone ( 168 lbs), I would love for my partner to be my feeder as i would love to grow a nice big belly that rests on my legs when sat down. As for a goal weight wise i guess that i would like to be as big as or bigger than my partner. What i am looking for is advice on how to approach this subject with her as i don't know how she would take this. As in would she think i am a weirdo and leave me, or on the other had think that this is a totaly brilliant idea. For the feedee's out there how did you tell your signifant other about you wanting to be a feedee? Thanks Owen


----------



## Nill

Thanks for starting this thread, Krissmiss. I'm a FA/feeder.


----------



## tonynyc

*What seasonal foods/recipes do You look forward to eating & or sharing with your SO?*

*This question applies to those in cooler and or warmer climates....*


----------



## LillyBBBW

tonynyc said:


> *What seasonal foods/recipes do You look forward to eating & or sharing with your SO?*
> 
> *This question applies to those in cooler and or warmer climates....*



I am a grilled cheese fanatic. Generous portions of grilled cheese with bacon and tomato, hot chocolate or tea and hot apple/blueberry crisp with ice cream melting on top. :eat2:


----------



## Weeze

I looove grilled cheese! The foodee thread inspired me, really. 

Oh, and I'd like to add in that this thread is also for people who DO NOT gain intentionally. I don't, it kinda just... happens for me. Sooo yeah. Just thought I'd put that in there


----------



## seasuperchub84

Proud feedee from Seattle Washington looking for more expansion!!!!  :eat1::eat1::eat1:

loves my food, ::belly rubs::


----------



## GettingChubby

Well, I'm trying to get chubby/fat. Nothing too much, just until about 200lbs I'd say. I'm 5ft 9 and currently 162.


----------



## Blackjack

Rock the feedism fatness today yo


----------



## tonynyc

LillyBBBW said:


> I am a grilled cheese fanatic. Generous portions of grilled cheese with bacon and tomato, hot chocolate or tea and hot apple/blueberry crisp with ice cream melting on top. :eat2:








*Lilly: Just doesn't get any better* :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

Blackjack said:


> Rock the feedism fatness today yo



*Y*ep alnong with plenty of Grilled Cheese and Turkey Sandwiches 



*Ultimate Grilled Turkey and Cheese Sandwich Recipe*


We used the Rosy Swirl Bread and leftover turkey in this yummy grilled cheese. The turkey contrasts beautifully with the jammy bread, and the melted cheese holds it all together. 

Ingredients 
2 ounces thinly sliced turkey 
1 ounce provolone or fontina cheese 
2 slices Rosy Swirl Bread 

_*** could not find anything on this Rosy Swirl Bread-but, sure you can substitute for your favorite..._

*Source*

Ultimate Turkey Cheese Sandwich 

=================================

*Grilled cheese and turkey sandwich * 

Ingredients:

4 tbsp butter,divided

1 large onion,thinly sliced

1 loaf fresh unsliced French bread

1 -1/2 cups shredded cheese

2 pkg sliced Turkey

Method:

Melt 1 tbsp butter in a large skillet.Saute` onion until soft,stirring frequently.

Cut bread diagonally to make 12 large 1/2 inch-thick slices.

Butter one side of each piece lightly and place butter side down in a large skillet.

Sprinkle cheese evenly over bread slices.

Place equal amounts of the onion mixture,and turkey on half of the bread.

Close sandwiches and cook until heated through.

*Source*

Tripod Recipes


----------



## jennam

I am a feedee. There I said it.. I am...

Actually, I'd have to say I'm more of an erotic gainer. I am really excited and driven by getting fatter. I can't eat huge portions because of tummy troubles. Most of my gaining simply happens on its own..and when it does, I get excited and try to gain more. I just have to do it with high calorie foods in smaller portions. So, my challenge is greater...and in some ways more exciting, I think. A 5lb gain to me is pretty huge and a huge turn on. Plus, I'm not "out" with it so I do hide it and keeping it "small" helps.

I love sharing my experiences with other women. 

I've loved this for as long as I can remember. I was just a kid--really young--when I realized how fascinated I was by fat people and getting fat myself.


----------



## wolfpersona

If im stuffing myself and i have an erection eating more turns me on. I don't really have to hide that im a gainer because i live by myself. When Im at work i always get heavy lunches. My coworkers basically have an idea.


----------



## Pinkbelly

krismiss said:


> I looove grilled cheese! The foodee thread inspired me, really.
> 
> Oh, and I'd like to add in that this thread is also for people who DO NOT gain intentionally. I don't, it kinda just... happens for me. Sooo yeah. Just thought I'd put that in there



....TOTALLY! grilled cheese and tomato soup is the best meal ever!

also: i know the feelign, i'm also gaining semi-accidentally here


----------



## FutaBrooke

I am both a feedee and a foodee. I love being fat, I love to gain more weight by overeating, and I love food.

I myself _prefer_ to eat constantly throughout the day, although I - generally speaking - have a low budget so I tend to go mostly for sheer volume of high-calorie, bulk-quantity foods at each sitting - which is good because I like being stuffed, but bad in that I like variety. But it ends up balanced out in the end - I have my cakes, and I have my veggies, which are all cheap enough that I can get bigger AND enjoy what I eat. It's almost like dieting in reverse, except it costs less, I'm not fighting my body anymore, and I don't have to go hungry, or eat stuff that tastes like cardboard... *shudders*

I handle sugar crashes well, and I find I can eat as much as I want of almost anything I like... Though it is usually my choice in food that brings me sorrow... It turns out that drinking a quart of heavy cream or eating a half pound of Jalapeno Jack cheese aren't very good ideas for maintaining a stable digestive tract... :doh:


----------



## Les Toil

Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends. 

I really, really don't get it.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Les Toil said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.
> 
> I really, really don't get it.



Slight as in non existant? The death of our friends had nothing to do with feederism as none of them were in to the lifestyle. To imply such after they're dead is terrible. This is low Les.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Les Toil said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.
> 
> I really, really don't get it.



Let me break it down for you then.

1. Unless somebody knows Rhonda personally, and most of us don't, how she died is unknown and furthermore, none of our business unless anyone in her immediate family chooses to come here and share it.

1a. If somebody does die due to weight related reasons, it was the weight that killed them, not the fetish. Yes there is a difference. Everyone who has this practices it in different ways. Some do so online, some do so in fantasy or phone sex venues. 

Some gain or feed in real life to varying extremes. Nobody is going to say there are not potential health risks involved in weight gain. But what most people tell you is that they take one of two things into account. One is the notion of an "acceptable" risk; they understand the possible ramifications of the weight gain and believe the pleasure they get is worth it. Some people simply need to do this to feel complete and if you don't feel that way, you won't understand it. Secondly is what I'd call a calculated risk, or a risk that you take and try to somewhat mitigate. This might include gaining weight but still exercising, or gaining weight while making sure to eat healthy foods and take vitamins. Just as somebody who enjoys smoking might consume foods with cancer fighting properties to mitigate the damage, somebody who enjoys weight gain might also make sure to get proper servings of produce and protein and limit certain foods.

It never ceases to annoy the hell out of me when the same people (this is not directed at you Les, just in general) who will go batshit whenever the media says fat is unhealthy will then come to the Weight Board and trash talk feedism. I've said this before, but if a body is harmed by excess weight, the body does not know how it got there. If your knees hurt when you weigh 400 pounds, they hurt whether you gained the weight with a feeder shoving KFC down your throat or if you gained it because you decided of your own volition to eat certain foods.

2. Feedism is a sexual fetish. You either have it or you don't. You don't choose it and you can't make it go away.


----------



## KHayes666

Les Toil said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.
> 
> I really, really don't get it.



My old friend told me someone was going to raise a stink about this.....funny, never thought it would be you.

Shame on you


----------



## Paquito

Les Toil said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.
> 
> I really, really don't get it.



Honestly, I expected that from someone less intelligent than you, Les.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Les Toil said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.
> 
> I really, really don't get it.



I find this post tasteless and presumptuous.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Leeeessss...

ugh. ugh. ugh.

I'm so freaking tired.


----------



## Blackjack

Les, I expected better from you. What the hell do you hope to prove by accusing people here of causing the death of someone?


----------



## Weeze

Les, you've crossed the line twice in here, now move along. 

What you're saying is tasteless and you know it. This group of us being comfortable in who we are, and what we desire sexually has NOTHING to do with the death of anyone in this community. This thread has been very good and supportive so far. How dare you disrespect both the deceased and the people who are being honest and open in this thread.


----------



## exile in thighville

Les Toil said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.
> 
> I really, really don't get it.



this is a bad road. if you want me to explain why over pm i will, but i think you'll figure it out.


----------



## KuroBara

Oirish said:


> I have a question for the feedees out there: how many of you feedees have absolutely no inclination to gain weight but just enjoy feeding for other sensual reasons? Whether it be the feeling of being full to the max, gratification due to the quality and taste of the food (like a foodee), the intimacy of being fed by your partner, etc? I think discussing some of these elements to feeding could be enlightening to the folks that just don't understand where you're coming from. I am definitely a feeder but weight gain is not necessarily the goal all, or really any, of the time.


 
This is me. Well, I'm not a feedee because I don't have someone to feed me. I just love to eat. I'm not trying to gain, but since I have literally tried everything to do do, I'm not trying to lose weight either. I love food! The the excitement of finding a new recipe, or the warm feeling of cooking something familiar, the stress and joy of shopping for ingredients, smell of the food cooking, the constant sampling D:eat1, the pride at looking at the completed dish (and the despair when it fails), all of it! And of course, the bliss of the first bite! And the second, and third, and fourth,...all the way to the yummy satiation. *Sigh* I love food. And I would love to have someone to feed me, especially my own food.


----------



## Victim

I don't consider myself a feeder, I tend to eat the same portions as I give to my wife. Maybe I'm a feedee too?!?

Last night's dinner. Pork on english muffins topped with avocado and drenched in fresh made hollandaise (not that vile shit from a packet. Yuck.) Asparagus on the side is good with the excess sauce. 

View attachment AvocadoHollandaise.jpg


----------



## Russ2d

Les Toil said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.
> 
> I really, really don't get it.




Um yeahhh Les you might want to disappear for a year or two and come back when you've worked out some of YOUR issues


----------



## zena695

I am a new feedee and am loving every minute of it! :smitten:


----------



## StarWitness

Softbellylove200 said:


> It seems no one even thinks about the health of these people.



It's the responsibility of the feedee/gainer to think for themselves about the ramifications of their actions. A clear-minded adult who happens to make a lifestyle choice that you disagree with doesn't need saving.


----------



## exile in thighville

Softbellylove200 said:


> You can say that being 500 lbs is not in and of itself unhealthy till' you're blue in the face- it doesn't make it true.



i don't think anyone here denies the health risks of being 500 lbs. stop correlating my fantasies with your health decisions as a sentinent adult, thanks.


----------



## JMNYC

Softbellylove200 said:


> Agreed whole heartedly.
> 
> So what if you get off on getting other people fatter? It is literally killing them and anyone who denies this is deluding themselves. And I say this as someone who understands these desires.
> 
> It seems no one even thinks about the health of these people. You can say that being 500 lbs is not in and of itself unhealthy till' you're blue in the face- it doesn't make it true. And the sad thing it doesn't matter how many people die, there's nothing that can be done to convince the people here of it.



"Someone who understands these desires" translates into "If you all would just do as I say, I'd feel better and wouldn't have to educate you on health, risks, right and wrong, bad and good. I hereby demand all of you stop gaining weight or enjoying it, and everyone who is tickled by weight gain cease feeling that way immediately.

SIGNED, 

DRILL SGT. SOFTBELLYLOVE"

Yes?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Softbellylove200 said:


> Agreed whole heartedly.
> 
> So what if you get off on getting other people fatter? It is literally killing them and anyone who denies this is deluding themselves. And I say this as someone who understands these desires.
> 
> It seems no one even thinks about the health of these people. You can say that being 500 lbs is not in and of itself unhealthy till' you're blue in the face- it doesn't make it true. And the sad thing it doesn't matter how many people die, there's nothing that can be done to convince the people here of it.



The other night I left rehearsal early because I wasn't feeling well. Usually I get a ride home from rehearsal but because I left early I had to go home on the subway. My illness turns out to be the H1N1 virus but I digress. 

As I arrived at my final transfer point I realized I had missed the bus by 5 minutes. I had to wait 55 minutes for the next bus and because of my diminished health that was not ideal. I turned to go to an ATM to get cab fare when I was approached by a scraggly looking man asking me for $10. I told him I didnt have it and went on my way. 

After I got the money from the ATM, I took the elevator back down in to the station to get back on the subway. If I go farther the cab fare will be less. A few moments passed when suddenly from out of nowhere appeared the same man who approached me upstairs. This time he was not alone, he had another man with him -- one I had seen upstairs but didn't connect the two of them together. They came quickly toward me. One of them uttered, "Do you have $10 now, bitch?" Just then the elevator went, "DING!" The two of them stopped in their tracks and wandered off to the side. Out of the elevator came a bunch of people. I quickly walked past the two men and further down the platform to a much more visible spot. The train arrived and I got on. The good news: those men didn't get my money or my life. The bad news: they didn't get caught and I didn't get to give them the H1N1 virus.

I hereby proclaim here and now: If I should die, by any means, and someone tries to use my death as a means to scare the grieving with false inuendo let that person be cursed to their souls. 

You, and Les are sick puppies.


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> One of them uttered, "Do you have $10 now, bitch?".



I would have been like, "YES I DO HAVE TEN DOLLARS NOW, IT IS FOR CAB FARE BECAUSE I HAVE H1N1 BUT YOU CAN HAS IT IF YOU WANT." Then I would have coughed and slobbered all over it.


----------



## Wild Zero

Hey guys, I'm going to say "I'm sorry but..." or "Not to offend" before I say something monumentally ignorant and exploitative of a recent poster's death.

Is that cool with you guys?


----------



## Tooz

Wild Zero said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to say "I'm sorry but..." or "Not to offend" before I say something monumentally ignorant and exploitative of a recent poster's death.
> 
> Is that cool with you guys?



Only if a mini steamroller is your FAVORITE KIND OF TRUCK.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I used to be a soft belly lover - until I googled "belly fat risks" and now I see how dangerous it is for one to have excess fat on their stomach.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/belly-fat/WO00128

all you softbellylovers need to stop being so selfish and advocating this sort of thing. No matter how much you delude yourself into thinking it's acceptable, it's not.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I used to be a soft belly lover - until I googled "belly fat risks" and now I see how dangerous it is for one to have excess fat on their stomach.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/belly-fat/WO00128
> 
> all you softbellylovers need to stop being so selfish and advocating this sort of thing. No matter how much you delude yourself into thinking it's acceptable, it's not.



I read the article you placed a link to and nowhere in the article did it make a distinction between soft belly fat and non-soft belly fat.

As someone with diabetes, I'm well aware of the role that obesity plays in this disease, but hereditary and diet make up an equally large if not even more significant role in a person's chance of developing diabetes. 

Seeing as how I've never heard any endocrinologist make a distinction between the harmful effects of fat that forms on the stomach and fat that forms anywhere else on the body (the article's byline simply said 'Mayo Clinic staff'), doesn't that mean that your term "soft belly lovers" is just a synonym for "fat admirers"? Are you really criticizing all FAs? And if you are, why do you continue to frequent DIMS?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> I would have been like, "YES I DO HAVE TEN DOLLARS NOW, IT IS FOR CAB FARE BECAUSE I HAVE H1N1 BUT YOU CAN HAS IT IF YOU WANT." Then I would have coughed and slobbered all over it.



Those two goons were dope fiends. I'm sure they would have taken it and then strip searched me to see if I had weed. Seriously when it's THAT bad, they don't care.


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Those two goons were dope fiends. I'm sure they would have taken it and then strip searched me to see if I had weed. Seriously when it's THAT bad, they don't care.



This is where your illegal, Pennsylvania-bought thing of pepper spray comes in handy...

Mine's in a purple case. Heheheheh


----------



## Tooz

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I read the article you placed a link to and nowhere in the article did it make a distinction between soft belly fat and non-soft belly fat.
> 
> As someone with diabetes, I'm well aware of the role that obesity plays in this disease, but hereditary and diet make up an equally large if not even more significant role in a person's chance of developing diabetes.
> 
> Seeing as how I've never heard any endocrinologist make a distinction between the harmful effects of fat that forms on the stomach and fat that forms anywhere else on the body (the article's byline simply said 'Mayo Clinic staff'), doesn't that mean that your term "soft belly lovers" is just a synonym for "fat admirers"? Are you really criticizing all FAs? And if you are, why do you continue to frequent DIMS?



i bet u dint no deres a tongue in his cheek


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> This is where your illegal, Pennsylvania-bought thing of pepper spray comes in handy...
> 
> Mine's in a purple case. Heheheheh



Girlfriend? I am seriously thinking it's time to stop fooling around and invest in one of those.


----------



## HeatherBBW

I know that people need, want and demand their privacy in matters as sensitive as death. But it's times and posts like this that make me want them to consider what that privacy allows people to think.

Rhonda did NOT die because she was fat. Rhonda did NOT die from an illness that her being fat would add to or would make her illness fatal. So whether Rhonda was skinny or fat, she would have had this illness and the cause would have eventually have been death.

So sure, she was a model that catered to fantasies that involved weight gain and she did gain weight over the years. BUT unless you knew her personally and the inner workings of her life, love and health - then you can't make judgments on her death and it's cause even if she was a bazillion pounds.

I for one know that Rhonda was a take-no-shit kinda gal. I know this just from her posts and few interactions I've had with her over the years. That being said, it's my opinion (nothing more) that even though I know it wasn't, but that if her illness was aggravated whatsoever by her weight, that she'd have battled to lose the weight to increase her health. Instead, you all assume she did the opposite. 

As for Cindy, she didn't die from anything fat related either. I know this for a FACT! In light of all this ignorance being thrown around, I'm going to see about talking with her family to see if her story can be told. Maybe then, people can stop making assumptions. 

I'll be the first one to admit being huge (I'm well over 500 lbs) is not easy. What I will say, is that it's my choice and I know the risks. It's my body, my life and I reserve the right to do as I'd like. But don't think for a moment that I'm trying to kill myself slowly with fat. I monitor my health and visit the doctor regularly. Besides mobility and reach issues (that quite frankly can be a turn-on as much as a hassle), I am actually very healthy. I'm sure the folks that made those horrid, ignorant posts in this thread think that I'm a complete liar and that if I died tomorrow it would be because I'm so huge. But that'd only be correct if I was shot by a crazy gunman because I was the biggest, fattest and therefore easiest target in the crowd of people he open fired into to hit. 

Anyhoo, I forget why I even made this post. I'm just so sick of it all and I don't even know what points I'm trying to make and if I'm making any sense. I'm just so frustrated.

What I do know is I wish that the deaths of those we have lost in this community because of illnesses or accidents that were completely not fat related were able to be shared with the permission of their families. Because I fear that people that are new to size acceptance or self acceptance around here, who read threads like this with these horrid assumptions will be scared away back into a place where loving their bodies, their preferences, their fantasies isn't an option.


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Girlfriend? I am seriously thinking it's time to stop fooling around and invest in one of those.



If I have time when I'm home for Crimmus, I MIGHT be able to hook you up.


----------



## Tooz

HeatherBBW said:


> I know that people need, want and demand their privacy in matters as sensitive as death. But it's times and posts like this that make me want them to consider what that privacy allows people to think.
> 
> Rhonda did NOT die because she was fat. Rhonda did NOT die from an illness that her being fat would add to or would make her illness fatal. So whether Rhonda was skinny or fat, she would have had this illness and the cause would have eventually have been death.
> 
> So sure, she was a model that catered to fantasies that involved weight gain and she did gain weight over the years. BUT unless you knew her personally and the inner workings of her life, love and health - then you can't make judgments on her death and it's cause even if she was a bazillion pounds.
> 
> I for one know that Rhonda was a take-no-shit kinda gal. I know this just from her posts and few interactions I've had with her over the years. That being said, it's my opinion (nothing more) that even though I know it wasn't, but that if her illness was aggravated whatsoever by her weight, that she'd have battled to lose the weight to increase her health. Instead, you all assume she did the opposite.
> 
> As for Cindy, she didn't die from anything fat related either. I know this for a FACT! In light of all this ignorance being thrown around, I'm going to see about talking with her family to see if her story can be told. Maybe then, people can stop making assumptions.
> 
> I'll be the first one to admit being huge (I'm well over 500 lbs) is not easy. What I will say, is that it's my choice and I know the risks. It's my body, my life and I reserve the right to do as I'd like. But don't think for a moment that I'm trying to kill myself slowly with fat. I monitor my health and visit the doctor regularly. Besides mobility and reach issues (that quite frankly can be a turn-on as much as a hassle), I am actually very healthy. I'm sure the folks that made those horrid, ignorant posts in this thread think that I'm a complete liar and that if I died tomorrow it would be because I'm so huge. But that'd only be correct if I was shot by a crazy gunman because I was the biggest, fattest and therefore easiest target in the crowd of people he open fired into to hit.
> 
> Anyhoo, I forget why I even made this post. I'm just so sick of it all and I don't even know what points I'm trying to make and if I'm making any sense. I'm just so frustrated.
> 
> What I do know is I wish that the deaths of those we have lost in this community because of illnesses or accidents that were completely not fat related were able to be shared with the permission of their families. Because I fear that people that are new to size acceptance or self acceptance around here, who read threads like this with these horrid assumptions will be scared away back into a place where loving their bodies, their preferences, their fantasies isn't an option.



I agree with a lot of this. I have noticed waves of panic rippling through a lot of the people here, fears that Rhonda's untimely death was caused by her weight. A lot of people here tend to talk big game about fat and it being ok to be fat, but I find they crumble when something like this happens-- sort of like, "Oh God, it really ISN'T ok." We do not know what happened. I could get hit by a bus tomorrow and someone'd say, "SHE WAS TOO FAT. CLEARLY HER BLOOD SUGAR WAS 6,000 AND HER BP WAS 300/100." I know it's hard to stand firm in the face of overwhelming opposition, but come on. Just because a fat person has died does not mean the fat caused the death. By assuming it was fat-related, people are being harmfully judgmental. Really makes us no better than the people who assume ALL fat people are not healthy.

I am really ready for the omgbesity "epidemic" to tone down a bit.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I read the article you placed a link to and nowhere in the article did it make a distinction between soft belly fat and non-soft belly fat.
> 
> As someone with diabetes, I'm well aware of the role that obesity plays in this disease, but hereditary and diet make up an equally large if not even more significant role in a person's chance of developing diabetes.
> 
> Seeing as how I've never heard any endocrinologist make a distinction between the harmful effects of fat that forms on the stomach and fat that forms anywhere else on the body (the article's byline simply said 'Mayo Clinic staff'), doesn't that mean that your term "soft belly lovers" is just a synonym for "fat admirers"? Are you really criticizing all FAs? And if you are, why do you continue to frequent DIMS?



Ok .. I'm sorry, but my tongue was indeed firmly in my cheek when I made that post. 

I wasn't criticizing all FAs. I was pointing out how some people on this site need to look at this board from the outside looking in every once in a while. For your average person, some one being an FA regardless of a feederism desire is the same as one without it. They believe if you have a preference for fat people, you're "advocating" poor health (which I do not think is true at all). I even said softbellylover in reference to the poster who made the accusation that feederism is what is causing problems with those who are into it. 

I thought it was ridiculous to say such a thing and that we should try to support one another on here instead of knocking each other down. Whether you're into feedism/feederism or whatever, everyone who is a feeder or a feedee here is an FA/FFA/BBW/BHM first and foremost and there will always be that stigma about it coming from the average person, so, really, no one should be criticizing anyone when it comes to the health aspect. When it all comes down to it there will hopefully always be that concern for those we care about and admire amongst every FA regardless of whether they're a feeder or not.


----------



## LillyBBBW

HeatherBBW said:


> I know that people need, want and demand their privacy in matters as sensitive as death. But it's times and posts like this that make me want them to consider what that privacy allows people to think.
> 
> Rhonda did NOT die because she was fat. Rhonda did NOT die from an illness that her being fat would add to or would make her illness fatal. So whether Rhonda was skinny or fat, she would have had this illness and the cause would have eventually have been death.
> 
> So sure, she was a model that catered to fantasies that involved weight gain and she did gain weight over the years. BUT unless you knew her personally and the inner workings of her life, love and health - then you can't make judgments on her death and it's cause even if she was a bazillion pounds.
> 
> I for one know that Rhonda was a take-no-shit kinda gal. I know this just from her posts and few interactions I've had with her over the years. That being said, it's my opinion (nothing more) that even though I know it wasn't, but that if her illness was aggravated whatsoever by her weight, that she'd have battled to lose the weight to increase her health. Instead, you all assume she did the opposite.
> 
> As for Cindy, she didn't die from anything fat related either. I know this for a FACT! In light of all this ignorance being thrown around, I'm going to see about talking with her family to see if her story can be told. Maybe then, people can stop making assumptions.
> 
> I'll be the first one to admit being huge (I'm well over 500 lbs) is not easy. What I will say, is that it's my choice and I know the risks. It's my body, my life and I reserve the right to do as I'd like. But don't think for a moment that I'm trying to kill myself slowly with fat. I monitor my health and visit the doctor regularly. Besides mobility and reach issues (that quite frankly can be a turn-on as much as a hassle), I am actually very healthy. I'm sure the folks that made those horrid, ignorant posts in this thread think that I'm a complete liar and that if I died tomorrow it would be because I'm so huge. But that'd only be correct if I was shot by a crazy gunman because I was the biggest, fattest and therefore easiest target in the crowd of people he open fired into to hit.
> 
> Anyhoo, I forget why I even made this post. I'm just so sick of it all and I don't even know what points I'm trying to make and if I'm making any sense. I'm just so frustrated.
> 
> What I do know is I wish that the deaths of those we have lost in this community because of illnesses or accidents that were completely not fat related were able to be shared with the permission of their families. Because I fear that people that are new to size acceptance or self acceptance around here, who read threads like this with these horrid assumptions will be scared away back into a place where loving their bodies, their preferences, their fantasies isn't an option.



I really hate the idea that we have to prove our right to exist by allowing them to gawk over the death of our friends. Who gives a shit what Les and softbelly thinks? Cindy and Rhonda's family have a right to their privacy.


----------



## Shosh

LillyBBBW said:


> The other night I left rehearsal early because I wasn't feeling well. Usually I get a ride home from rehearsal but because I left early I had to go home on the subway. My illness turns out to be the H1N1 virus but I digress.
> 
> As I arrived at my final transfer point I realized I had missed the bus by 5 minutes. I had to wait 55 minutes for the next bus and because of my diminished health that was not ideal. I turned to go to an ATM to get cab fare when I was approached by a scraggly looking man asking me for $10. I told him I didnt have it and went on my way.
> 
> After I got the money from the ATM, I took the elevator back down in to the station to get back on the subway. If I go farther the cab fare will be less. A few moments passed when suddenly from out of nowhere appeared the same man who approached me upstairs. This time he was not alone, he had another man with him -- one I had seen upstairs but didn't connect the two of them together. They came quickly toward me. One of them uttered, "Do you have $10 now, bitch?" Just then the elevator went, "DING!" The two of them stopped in their tracks and wandered off to the side. Out of the elevator came a bunch of people. I quickly walked past the two men and further down the platform to a much more visible spot. The train arrived and I got on. The good news: those men didn't get my money or my life. The bad news: they didn't get caught and I didn't get to give them the H1N1 virus.
> 
> I hereby proclaim here and now: If I should die, by any means, and someone tries to use my death as a means to scare the grieving with false inuendo let that person be cursed to their souls.
> 
> You, and Les are sick puppies.



I am glad that you are ok, and got through that scary situation.

Get some pepper spray Lilly. Right away if you can.


----------



## Carrie

HeatherBBW said:


> I know that people need, want and demand their privacy in matters as sensitive as death. But it's times and posts like this that make me want them to consider what that privacy allows people to think.
> 
> Rhonda did NOT die because she was fat. Rhonda did NOT die from an illness that her being fat would add to or would make her illness fatal. So whether Rhonda was skinny or fat, she would have had this illness and the cause would have eventually have been death.
> 
> So sure, she was a model that catered to fantasies that involved weight gain and she did gain weight over the years. BUT unless you knew her personally and the inner workings of her life, love and health - then you can't make judgments on her death and it's cause even if she was a bazillion pounds.
> 
> I for one know that Rhonda was a take-no-shit kinda gal. I know this just from her posts and few interactions I've had with her over the years. That being said, it's my opinion (nothing more) that even though I know it wasn't, but that if her illness was aggravated whatsoever by her weight, that she'd have battled to lose the weight to increase her health. Instead, you all assume she did the opposite.
> 
> As for Cindy, she didn't die from anything fat related either. I know this for a FACT! In light of all this ignorance being thrown around, I'm going to see about talking with her family to see if her story can be told. Maybe then, people can stop making assumptions.
> 
> I'll be the first one to admit being huge (I'm well over 500 lbs) is not easy. What I will say, is that it's my choice and I know the risks. It's my body, my life and I reserve the right to do as I'd like. But don't think for a moment that I'm trying to kill myself slowly with fat. I monitor my health and visit the doctor regularly. Besides mobility and reach issues (that quite frankly can be a turn-on as much as a hassle), I am actually very healthy. I'm sure the folks that made those horrid, ignorant posts in this thread think that I'm a complete liar and that if I died tomorrow it would be because I'm so huge. But that'd only be correct if I was shot by a crazy gunman because I was the biggest, fattest and therefore easiest target in the crowd of people he open fired into to hit.
> 
> Anyhoo, I forget why I even made this post. I'm just so sick of it all and I don't even know what points I'm trying to make and if I'm making any sense. I'm just so frustrated.
> 
> What I do know is I wish that the deaths of those we have lost in this community because of illnesses or accidents that were completely not fat related were able to be shared with the permission of their families. Because I fear that people that are new to size acceptance or self acceptance around here, who read threads like this with these horrid assumptions will be scared away back into a place where loving their bodies, their preferences, their fantasies isn't an option.


This was a great post. 

It is kind of mind-boggling, how very much people assume they know about others whose actual daily lives they know little, if anything, about. All of a sudden we all KNOW that any particular person practiced feederism to an extreme in their everyday lives AND died because of fat-related issues? That's some awesome Magic 8 Ball you've got there, folks. 

And as long as we're discussing "ZOMG! deathfat strikes again!", I'm willing to bet that feederism had zippity-doo-dah to do with most of the supersized among us becoming supersized. So, fine, if anyone wants to talk about the health risks of being my size, or Heather's size, or anyone's size, fine, let's do it. But keep in mind, fatness does not happen to most of us because of the evil feeder twirling his mustache behind the curtain, so if you're going to tsk-tsk at feeders and feedees and warn them about the perils of that mythical 500 lb. mark, make sure you save some for me, too, because no one "encouraged" me to this weight.


----------



## Blackjack

HeatherBBW said:


> I know that people need, want and demand their privacy in matters as sensitive as death. But it's times and posts like this that make me want them to consider what that privacy allows people to think.
> 
> Rhonda did NOT die because she was fat. Rhonda did NOT die from an illness that her being fat would add to or would make her illness fatal. So whether Rhonda was skinny or fat, she would have had this illness and the cause would have eventually have been death.
> 
> So sure, she was a model that catered to fantasies that involved weight gain and she did gain weight over the years. BUT unless you knew her personally and the inner workings of her life, love and health - then you can't make judgments on her death and it's cause even if she was a bazillion pounds.
> 
> I for one know that Rhonda was a take-no-shit kinda gal. I know this just from her posts and few interactions I've had with her over the years. That being said, it's my opinion (nothing more) that even though I know it wasn't, but that if her illness was aggravated whatsoever by her weight, that she'd have battled to lose the weight to increase her health. Instead, you all assume she did the opposite.
> 
> As for Cindy, she didn't die from anything fat related either. I know this for a FACT! In light of all this ignorance being thrown around, I'm going to see about talking with her family to see if her story can be told. Maybe then, people can stop making assumptions.
> 
> I'll be the first one to admit being huge (I'm well over 500 lbs) is not easy. What I will say, is that it's my choice and I know the risks. It's my body, my life and I reserve the right to do as I'd like. But don't think for a moment that I'm trying to kill myself slowly with fat. I monitor my health and visit the doctor regularly. Besides mobility and reach issues (that quite frankly can be a turn-on as much as a hassle), I am actually very healthy. I'm sure the folks that made those horrid, ignorant posts in this thread think that I'm a complete liar and that if I died tomorrow it would be because I'm so huge. But that'd only be correct if I was shot by a crazy gunman because I was the biggest, fattest and therefore easiest target in the crowd of people he open fired into to hit.
> 
> Anyhoo, I forget why I even made this post. I'm just so sick of it all and I don't even know what points I'm trying to make and if I'm making any sense. I'm just so frustrated.
> 
> What I do know is I wish that the deaths of those we have lost in this community because of illnesses or accidents that were completely not fat related were able to be shared with the permission of their families. Because I fear that people that are new to size acceptance or self acceptance around here, who read threads like this with these horrid assumptions will be scared away back into a place where loving their bodies, their preferences, their fantasies isn't an option.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

Tooz said:


> i bet u dint no deres a tongue in his cheek



No, I didn't. But in my defense, before I composed my post I had just finished watching a news report about Sarah Palin's new book and apparently doing so lowered my IQ a few notches.

I apologize BothGunsBlazing.


----------



## fatlane

Carrie said:


> This was a great post.
> 
> It is kind of mind-boggling, how very much people assume they know about others whose actual daily lives they know little, if anything, about. All of a sudden we all KNOW that any particular person practiced feederism to an extreme in their everyday lives AND died because of fat-related issues? That's some awesome Magic 8 Ball you've got there, folks.
> 
> And as long as we're discussing "ZOMG! deathfat strikes again!", I'm willing to bet that feederism had zippity-doo-dah to do with most of the supersized among us becoming supersized. So, fine, if anyone wants to talk about the health risks of being my size, or Heather's size, or anyone's size, fine, let's do it. But keep in mind, fatness does not happen to most of us because of the evil feeder twirling his mustache behind the curtain, so if you're going to tsk-tsk at feeders and feedees and warn them about the perils of that mythical 500 lb. mark, make sure you save some for me, too, because no one "encouraged" me to this weight.



"Deathfat Strikes Again" sounds like an AWESOME movie title. Not so much a band name, though, so I'll work on the screenplay.

And, yes, this and Heather's post had to be said. Well done, ladies!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i should really read between the lines.


----------



## AnnMarie

Les Toil said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.
> 
> I really, really don't get it.




*reply removed as it's not timed correctly - will gladly repost when privileges are restored*


----------



## Victim

Well, this thread STARTED as honest and informative. Now it is probably heading for Locksville with the rest of the feederism discussions.

We all enjoy life and mourn death in our own way. Don't deny others the same right.


----------



## TraciJo67

Isn't Les on a timeout? That being the case, should we STILL be engaging him?


----------



## KHayes666

Victim said:


> Well, this thread STARTED as honest and informative. Now it is probably heading for Locksville with the rest of the feederism discussions.
> 
> We all enjoy life and mourn death in our own way. Don't deny others the same right.



Disregarding the previous post,

My new g/f isn't into the feederism, the gaining or the overeating part. However she is very VERY pleased when she can't fit into a pair of old pants and I can't keep my hands off her, telling her how awesome that is and how great she looks.

She now proudly shows off her body in stuff she hasn't worn in years because she knows I like it. Positive thinking and actions bring about positive reactions.


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> Disregarding the previous post,



Disregarding the previous post isn't writing about disregarding the previous post, Kevin. 

That said, my question was a legitimate one. I have seen examples of mods chastising people for making comments AFTER someone has been banned or put on a time out. Has that policy been changed?


----------



## KHayes666

TraciJo67 said:


> Disregarding the previous post isn't writing about disregarding the previous post, Kevin.
> 
> That said, my question was a legitimate one. I have seen examples of mods chastising people for making comments AFTER someone has been banned or put on a time out. Has that policy been changed?



Unless you have something positive to bring to the topic of Feeding, feedism and into overeating......why are you here?


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> Unless you have something positive to bring to the topic of Feeding, feedism and into overeating......why are you here?



Look, Kevin. Unless you're a moderator, kindly refrain from comment on the appropriateness of my presence here, or anywhere else for that matter. 

I do not think that it is fair to engage Les when he is unable to respond. A comment was directed at Les, in this thread. To that end, my response was valid, in this thread.


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Unless you have something positive to bring to the topic of Feeding, feedism and into overeating......why are you here?



Boredom....



KHayes666 said:


> Disregarding the previous post,
> 
> My new g/f isn't into the feederism, the gaining or the overeating part. However she is very VERY pleased when she can't fit into a pair of old pants and I can't keep my hands off her, telling her how awesome that is and how great she looks.
> 
> She now proudly shows off her body in stuff she hasn't worn in years because she knows I like it. Positive thinking and actions bring about positive reactions.



Now are you two enjoying trying different places to eat or is there just one style of food that your gf enjoys.. 

On days when your gf needs a break from the huge meals- does she resort to power shakes?


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> Boredom....
> 
> 
> 
> Now are you two enjoying trying different places to eat or is there just one style of food that your gf enjoys..
> 
> On days when your gf needs a break from the huge meals- does she resort to power shakes?



Again disregarding the previous jibberjabber:

My g/f and I go everywhere affordable. Sometimes that means a lowly Denny's or a Chateau, but its what we can afford....life in the real world ya know?

She's not into the eating/gaining, she's into my touch, love and appreciation for her gorgeous figure. If she can put on a small top and tight pants and have me all over her, then she's happy


----------



## AnnMarie

TraciJo67 said:


> Isn't Les on a timeout? That being the case, should we STILL be engaging him?




I didn't know that, to be honest. 

I'll be glad to repost when he returns.


----------



## fffff

Les Toil said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.
> 
> I really, really don't get it.



Yes, and I can't support this place anymore.


----------



## thatgirl08

fffff said:


> Yes, and I can't support this place anymore.



Bye.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## KHayes666

fffff said:


> Yes, and I can't support this place anymore.



na na na na


na na na na


hey hey hey

goodbye

*waves*

everybody now, na na na na.....


----------



## seasuperchub84

"Quote:
Originally Posted by Les Toil View Post
Is it just me or are there others out there that see a slight connection between feedism and the death of some of our loved ones on this board? How utterly, utterly bizarre to be celebrating the thing that had everything to do with the demise of some of our beloved friends.

I really, really don't get it.
Yes, and I can't support this place anymore."

People ultimately choose what they want to do, and we should be supportive of the choices they make. Death comes whether you want it to or not, however life is precious, and should be a persons choice for themselves, not by society or a doctor.


----------



## mergirl

fffff said:


> Yes, and I can't support this place anymore.


It seems a lot of people are feeling this way at the moment for one reason or another.


----------



## Russ2d

mergirl said:


> It seems a lot of people are feeling this way at the moment for one reason or another.



Who are a lot of people? Mr. Timeout and the fffff poster?

Les baby's absurd out of nowhere post is a great example of why the erotic weightgain board is protected.

As for this thread Les is gone, and we only had one actual jump on poster- For an unprotected area with this topic I think it went pretty well (you should have seen what would have happened a few years back phewwww).


----------



## mergirl

Russ2d said:


> Who are a lot of people? Mr. Timeout and the fffff poster?
> 
> Les baby's absurd out of nowhere post is a great example of why the erotic weightgain board is protected.
> 
> As for this thread Les is gone, and we only had one actual jump on poster- For an unprotected area with this topic I think it went pretty well (you should have seen what would have happened a few years back phewwww).


I don't just mean on this forum. I have seen a lot of people with stuff like 'On disgust out' under their avitar and other people who have said they don't want to be here for different reasons. 
What would have happened a few years ago?


----------



## Russ2d

Don't let them get you down, there has always been a small but vocal percentage of, I will call them Negative Types but they are very much the minority... 

Oh a few years back a thread like this would have generated a small tidal wave of derailing jack-asses haha, glad that trend has essentially disappeared


----------



## Ash

mergirl said:


> I don't just mean on this forum. I have seen a lot of people with stuff like 'On disgust out' under their avitar and other people who have said they don't want to be here for different reasons.
> What would have happened a few years ago?



I don't think this is a new phenomenon at all. I've been on Dims forever, and there has always been plenty of turnover in the membership. When one side of any debate (feedism, WLS, etc.) is happy, the other side is outraged and disgusted and is questioning why they spend their time here. It's the nature of the internet and social interaction. Some people take it personally or get angry enough to take their toys and go home. Some won't be back, but some will. Some will welcome them back and some won't. The bottom line is that for every person who is completely disenfranchised with Dimensions, there is another who thinks this place is fantastic and can't imagine her life without it.


----------



## exile in thighville

fffff said:


> Yes, and I can't support this place anymore.



financially?


----------



## exile in thighville

i'm really disturbed by the heavy moderation taking place regarding uh, posts like les' but i'm biased

it's not as black and white as that and there are plenty of ways to word one offensively but there are a lot of discussions you can't fault people for wanting to have regarding the gaining/health dichotomy. and pretending it doesn't exist makes this board no better than any avowedly anti-fat fitness forum. such as the case, i've had a few valuable discussions in the past week privately. because real people exist outside of message boards.


----------



## thatgirl08

Dan, I get what you're saying.. and I agree to an extent, but is this particular thread really the most appropriate place to voice those concerns? hint: no


----------



## exile in thighville

correct but this is not the only thread


----------



## thatgirl08

Exactly. Which is why he should have chosen a different one.


----------



## katherine22

Oirish said:


> I have a question for the feedees out there: how many of you feedees have absolutely no inclination to gain weight but just enjoy feeding for other sensual reasons? Whether it be the feeling of being full to the max, gratification due to the quality and taste of the food (like a foodee), the intimacy of being fed by your partner, etc? I think discussing some of these elements to feeding could be enlightening to the folks that just don't understand where you're coming from. I am definitely a feeder but weight gain is not necessarily the goal all, or really any, of the time.




There is wide variation on the feedee fantasy from the ridiculous to the sublime. It is very hot for me to be fed by a lover; however the feeding is more symbolic. My weight is good, and I am not necessarily looking to lose or gain weight. It is just so damn hot for me to watch a man enjoy feeding me or enjoy watching me eat. I love it when a man calls me "fat stuff" and brings me delicious dark chocolate or some other food that I enjoy. I love it when a man enjoys rubbing my belly after a meal - it is sooooo hot.


----------



## exile in thighville

thatgirl08 said:


> Exactly. Which is why he should have chosen a different one.



don't get me wrong, i detested that post. i don't know if he was banned for _that_ or something else. but if it was for that alone, i'm pretty offended because there's nothing wrong with expressing an erroneous opinion and if the object is to make him Learn you won't by giving him an infraction. (if that's not why he was banned then disregard obvs)


----------



## Ash

exile in thighville said:


> don't get me wrong, i detested that post. i don't know if he was banned for _that_ or something else. but if it was for that alone, i'm pretty offended because there's nothing wrong with expressing an erroneous opinion and if the object is to make him Learn you won't by giving him an infraction.



My guess is that there must have been more. If he were banned for that post, it probably would have been taken down. That's my guess, anyway.


----------



## thatgirl08

Yeah, I was going to say the same thing. It would've been deleted most likely.


----------



## Blackjack

There was more, which is probably what he got suspended for. It was deleted.


----------



## exile in thighville

it would be easier to enjoy the full expanse of a thriving community without unnecessary deciders tapping the wire


----------



## Blackjack

exile in thighville said:


> it would be easier to enjoy the full expanse of a thriving community without unnecessary deciders tapping the wire



I'm not sure that your girlfriend enjoys being referred to as a "thriving community". Or her ass being called "the wire", for that matter.

low-hanging fruit. felt obligated to pick it.


----------



## exile in thighville

picked your mom's low-hanging fruit last night

what does that even mean oh god sorry


----------



## Russ2d

I am very happy with the moderation of this thread... I think it was timely and appropriate

Les has a personal axe to grind and his post didn't belong on this thread. If he wants to have irrational outbursts he can start his own thread. Anyway he's gone now so time to move onto things that actually matter


----------



## HeatherBBW

Russ2d said:


> I am very happy with the moderation of this thread... I think it was timely and appropriate
> 
> Les has a personal axe to grind and his post didn't belong on this thread. If he wants to have irrational outbursts he can start his own thread. Anyway he's gone now so time to move onto things that actually matter



Things like... When you are coming to the fat castle and bringing cake?


----------



## LillyBBBW

HeatherBBW said:


> Things like... When you are coming to the fat castle and bringing cake?



... and please post a schedule so that I might arrive early!


----------



## Ash

HeatherBBW said:


> Things like... When you are coming to the fat castle and bringing cake?



I'd like to discuss this as well...


----------



## D_A_Bunny

HeatherBBW said:


> Things like... When you are coming to the fat castle and bringing cake?



I make a fabulous cake that tastes just like funnybones.


----------



## Russ2d

Hehe, as soon as we're over the Holiday crunch I will show up with cake  message me your address please, I had it now I can't find it :doh: and what kind of cake(s)? :eat1:


----------



## Victim

"You have cake!" - Sylar


----------



## mergirl

Let them eat cack!


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> Let them eat cack!



Or, as Ben Franklin liked to say, "A great empire, like a great cake, is most easily diminished at the edges."

Also, someone left a cake out in the rain... I don't think that I can take it, cuz it took so long to make it.

:eat2:


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Or, as Ben Franklin liked to say, "A great empire, like a great cake, is most easily diminished at the edges."
> 
> Also, someone left a cake out in the rain... I don't think that I can take it, cuz it took so long to make it.
> 
> :eat2:


Oh i just read about Ben franklin.. but that is neither here nor there!
Though he did have an Fa'esque anacdote i found amusing about bellies atop of people!
muwhahah..atee hee..
Also, did you know apparently marie antoinette didn't really say 'let them eat cake'.. ?
Madness all round! cakey madness!!


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> Oh i just read about Ben franklin.. but that is neither here nor there!
> Though he did have an Fa'esque anacdote i found amusing about bellies atop of people!
> muwhahah..atee hee..
> Also, did you know apparently marie antoinette didn't really say 'let them eat cake'.. ?
> Madness all *round*! cakey madness!!



I think of donuts as little fried cakes, apropos of that. And, as anyone who knows me will attest, I'm mad for donuts.

And those are round! :wubu:

What did Marie Antoinette say?


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> I think of donuts as little fried cakes, apropos of that. And, as anyone who knows me will attest, I'm mad for donuts.
> 
> And those are round! :wubu:
> 
> What did Marie Antoinette say?


I think marie antoinette said "ouch..my head" 
You know, i just do not know how to use 'apropos' in a sentence..
Its more an american thing. 
but yes..round is good!!


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> I think marie antoinette said "ouch..my head"
> You know, i just do not know how to use 'apropos' in a sentence..



Just throw it in whenever you want to sound "impressive," like I do. 

I loled at the Marie Antoinette joke.


----------



## Weeze

I would like more information so I can google maps this castle. k thx.


----------



## Wild Zero

We request an audience with the court at the fat castle.


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Just throw it in whenever you want to sound "impressive," like I do.
> 
> I loled at the Marie Antoinette joke.


apropose of this fact, i am glad you loled at my marie antoinette joke!
no?


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> apropose of this fact, i am glad you loled at my marie antoinette joke!
> no?



Si. :bow:........


----------



## Ash

krismiss said:


> I would like more information so I can google maps this castle. k thx.



Massachusetts. It's the place to be!



Wild Zero said:


> We request an audience with the court at the fat castle.



You know you and the lady are always welcome at the castle. 'Specially when you bring delicious muffins.


----------



## Blackjack

I vote for a LOSTathon at the Fateau. With cake and awesomeness.


----------



## Wild Zero

Ashley said:


> You know you and the lady are always welcome at the castle. 'Specially when you bring delicious muffins.



In which case there might be a muffin delivery next week.


----------



## Xenocharger

slow down your intake to a few large meals a day itll lower your metabolism and cause your body to store more fat instead of burning it


----------



## jellybellyrolls

I'm really into the idea of myself gaining weight though I have never fully gone through with it. I'll often go through short phases where I will over indulge slightly as a turn on, but then I'll get bored and health conscious.

Recently though, for some odd reason, I managed to convince myself I was addicted to food and started living the addiction. I guess I found the addiction to food and emotional eating to be pretty erotic because now I'm starting to actually experience symptoms of it. I don't think it's too bad an eating disorder right now, though I do always feel like eating which I never did before and feedism has just reinforced these habits. 

For the first time in my life I've actually gained fat and noticed it, which makes me seriously worried and turns me on like crazy.


----------



## Xenocharger

wow thats unbelievably hot


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

I am a feedee!


----------



## Amatrix

Cors said:


> Okay, I don't identify as a feedee but tried to gain a number of times (health reasons, curiosity, negative attention at low natural weight, partner's preference) and failed. I have always wondered if successful gainers are just predisposed to weight gain or just incredibly determined. Some questions for those who actually do gain:
> 
> 1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight?
> 2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead?
> 3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash?
> 4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?



1. Yes... I work one full time job and a few part timers. I walk to work, and I swim each day. So my calories need to be increased. If I do not eat 2,000 calories I will lose weight. Like if I am not at my full time job and I want a day off, which includes swimming laps for an hour and going for a walk... I need at least 2,000 calories. If I want to gain then I try to double that. I also do not deny myself anything, so I would say a mixture of both.

2. I have a bigger food budget. For my boyfriend and I, my live in feeder and I- we spend at least 120 bucks a week on food for 2 people. I also have generous people who donate money, and all my side projects. We eat out once a week. I make sure to eat at least one fresh fruit and one fresh vegetable a day.

3. I dont have sugar crashes, I have never had those. People tell me they are horrible. I feel for those who get them, but I drink coke for breakfast instead of coffee. The buzz after eating so much doesn't go away for awhile, for me. I also smoke pot, which helps all my muscles relax, and helps me eat more- this is great for when I am tired from working all day. Sometimes I work so hard I can not be bothered to feed myself, I would rather just sleep. So I dont feel sick, and I dont crash. I just get really turned on when I am full.

4. Yes. I still get sad when I feel like I haven't gained in awhile, and I get depressed thinking about all the money I put into food when I dont gain. Calculating all the numbers daily is stressful. Explaining that you need to stop shopping and have something to eat to your friends, or you threw away the whole last few days... odd.

I know you said you failed at gaining weight. Sometimes I hit a spot in my weight and dont gain for awhile until I change my metabolism. I do that by sleeping more, and eating less. Makes your body save all the calories, and turns them into fat. Some days I stuff the heck outa myself and then the next day I might eat the minimum requirement to maintain. So I think it takes determination and a predisposition... I am always going to be fatter then the average woman.


----------



## tupperlake15

even though I havent had the wonderful opportunity to feed anyone, I like to call myself a feeder!  I cant wait for the perfect girl (feedee) to come along to share that special relationship with


----------



## Weeze

Wow, I can't believe someone bumped this


----------



## shin_moyseku

i am a feeder, i have always been and i will always will be


----------



## blueeyedgirl

feedee here


----------



## Ample Pie

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG I THOUGHT FOGO WAS GONE!!!! :kiss2: YAY FUZZY!! :kiss2:


Nah. A few lovely people have helped me to re-vive it and keep it alive. Fuzzy is one of them!

-------------

As a general question, I sometimes here/read people say "I would be a feeder, but I don't have a feedee" or "I would be a feedee but I don't have a feeder" and I think that being a feedee or feeder isn't dependent on having a partner. I always say I don't lose my sexual orientation just because I'm single; I figure my status as a feedee is the same. Even if I don't have a feeder and/or I'm not in an active *feedism *relationship, I'm still a feedee because that's how I'm wired. 

What do you think?


----------



## Wagimawr

Rebecca said:


> Even if I don't have a feeder and/or I'm not in an active *feedism *relationship, I'm still a feedee because that's how I'm wired.
> 
> What do you think?


Maybe it's easier for feedees to be feedees despite the circumstances, but I've always felt like more of an encourager than a feeder, if I don't have a feedee (not that I've been so fortunate ).


----------



## imfree

I'm glad someone bumped this thread.
I would have never known what all
happened here while I was on sick 
leave those months. I wonder what
else happened, there sure a lot of
people gone, since, say late September
and early October 2009.


----------



## KHayes666

Even though I've been retired for almost a year, I'm still a feeder at heart.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Rebecca said:


> Nah. A few lovely people have helped me to re-vive it and keep it alive. Fuzzy is one of them!
> 
> -------------
> 
> As a general question, I sometimes here/read people say "I would be a feeder, but I don't have a feedee" or "I would be a feedee but I don't have a feeder" and I think that being a feedee or feeder isn't dependent on having a partner. I always say I don't lose my sexual orientation just because I'm single; I figure my status as a feedee is the same. Even if I don't have a feeder and/or I'm not in an active *feedism *relationship, I'm still a feedee because that's how I'm wired.
> 
> What do you think?



My desires lean more towards the realm of inflation than to being a feedee/gainer. I've never needed a partner for this, it's something I enjoy independent of anyone else. I've discovered that I do enjoy things like fat talk which is more fun with a partner than it is standing in front of a mirror or listening to my mother carry on.


----------



## Nill

Rebecca said:


> Nah. A few lovely people have helped me to re-vive it and keep it alive. Fuzzy is one of them!
> 
> -------------
> 
> As a general question, I sometimes here/read people say "I would be a feeder, but I don't have a feedee" or "I would be a feedee but I don't have a feeder" and I think that being a feedee or feeder isn't dependent on having a partner. I always say I don't lose my sexual orientation just because I'm single; I figure my status as a feedee is the same. Even if I don't have a feeder and/or I'm not in an active *feedism *relationship, I'm still a feedee because that's how I'm wired.
> 
> What do you think?



yes, i would definitely say I feel the same way. I've never been in a feeding relationship before, but i am "wired that way". I've considered many times over the years that i would never get to have that experience, but it doesn't mean i don't want to. So yes, I'm a feeder. 

The interesting thing is, you don't need to have a feeder to be a feedee, (i mean, you can feed yourself, right?...) but you do kinda need to have someone to feed in order to be a feeder. A farmer can't farm without a..... um..... farm.

Unfortunately, I think this puts a certain unhealthy pressure on potential feeders. If they dont' have one, they yearn for one and this can lead them to put too much expectation on potential feedees.


----------



## joswitch

Weeze said:


> Wow, I can't believe someone bumped this



Just droppin' in to twirl my Evil Feeder Mustache!

I haz caek!


----------



## otherland78

hmm... i would say i would enjoy to feed a cute gf a little in nice ways or even make attempts to encourage her to eat hihi and would love the fact that she realizes it one day and love to tease her a little until she tries a little to fatten me up to give it back so i´m sort af a feedee, too and would enjoy she teasing me about my gain and chubbiness :_) 

so short : feeder and feedee although i would enjoy this thing feeding me a little more i guess but never tried in real life only stuffing myself from time to time :wubu:


----------



## loopy

Feedee....for years..never had help..just me


----------



## leener38

Not a feedee, though I've always liked the idea. But I love food. Love to prepare it, love to eat it, love to watch others eat. Love that uncomfortable feeling after I've eaten one helping too many, and the blissful fugue that comes when I finally stop eating.


----------



## Ample Pie

Food high all the way!



leener38 said:


> Not a feedee, though I've always liked the idea. But I love food. Love to prepare it, love to eat it, love to watch others eat. Love that uncomfortable feeling after I've eaten one helping too many, and the blissful fugue that comes when I finally stop eating.


----------



## marlowegarp

Oh, dearest of threads...


----------



## Weeze

marlowegarp said:


> Oh, dearest of threads...



...You rang?


----------



## Mishty

I've never answered these, so here goes. 

*
1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight?* Yes, I try to consume XXXX amount of calories everyday, doesn't always happen though, most of the time I don't keep up with my calories, but sometimes on a binge day I will. (for shits and giggles)

*2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead?* It depends really, if I've got the cash I love large buffets and family sized meals, but when the pockets are empty I know of a few very cheap very fatty faves that keep the figure lookin' fly. 

*3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash?*
I don't get sick unless I eat a large amount of fried/oily foods(i.e 50 hot wings) when I do feel sick, a long belly rub or hot bath helps. I *love* sugar highs, I've always been a huge fan of consuming mass amounts of candy and just riding it! The sugar crash = nap. 

*4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful?*
No not really, I enjoy it, if it ever became strssful, I don't think I would continue, and if there is no room in my day for mucho eating or calorie planning, I'm not put off or upset. My life is to bogus for stress over my *sigh* "fetish". [side note]I get super pissed when people assume I'm fat 'cause I _can't lose the weight_. I wanna bash them over the head with a humungo jar of Nutella.... If I put this much _effort_ into gaining and staying fat, I do believe if I wanted to drop the weight it wouldn't be a problem...but why would I do something that silly. :doh:


----------



## vampirekitten

feedee here! :wubu: I have never had a feeder tho.. I've had encouragement from people but nothing official.. I'm very into the idea of my fat getting bigger.. thicker. I like to notice it.. Like I'll not look at myself in a full length mirror for a week then when I do I can see all the bigger areas soo hot!  :wubu::blush:


----------



## Takeshi

i am an FA as well as a Feeder. I become happy to see someone else happy after eating a nice meal. Being a chef, i make food to "feed" the eyes, as well as feed the stomach. Being Japanese, the belief is the soul lies in the stomach, so to feed the stomach is to feed the soul. And with that, a woman with a big appetite, to me, has a big soul. ^_^ I've loved BBWs since grade-school, and to see a woman wanting to eat and grow brings more pleasure that an errotic one, but of a personal satisfaction of making someone else happy and full. I hope all of this made sense. lol :huh:


----------



## cherrysprite

Takeshi said:


> i am an FA as well as a Feeder. I become happy to see someone else happy after eating a nice meal. Being a chef, i make food to "feed" the eyes, as well as feed the stomach. Being Japanese, the belief is the soul lies in the stomach, so to feed the stomach is to feed the soul. And with that, a woman with a big appetite, to me, has a big soul. ^_^ I've loved BBWs since grade-school, and to see a woman wanting to eat and grow brings more pleasure that an errotic one, but of a personal satisfaction of making someone else happy and full. I hope all of this made sense. lol :huh:



You make total sense. What a beautiful idea and well said.


----------



## thefaa21

I'm a FA and I'm into the idea of being a feeder although I've never been in that sort of relationship. However the idea of dating a girl who enjoys getting bigger is very appealing to me. Now I just need to find somebody in SoCal who shares my interests.


----------



## Deadbolt100

Im a guy and im a feeder/fa


----------



## growingman

I am a str8 feedee guy although if you are str8 and a feedee guy in San Francisco finding a woman feeder is like finding an ice cold smoothy in the middle of the desert, so perhaps I actually just an over eating lurker


----------



## Van

I am into getting fatter.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I have always been a foodie, but a while ago I experimented slightly with being fed and found it somewhat awesome. The actual idea of gaining is too, but in reality I like my body as is.

For all intents and purposes I am a feeder, though. I don't enjoy the act so much as the fat/weight-gain aspects of it, of course.


----------



## BigFA

I am definitely a "foodie" as I love to eat, and if the chance presented itself I probably could be both a "feedee" and a "feeder". I must admit one of my most pleasant fantasies is to be in a relationship where my wife would feed me all sorts of fattening goodies expressing her love of my growing size. And I would reciprocate, fattening her up to her heart's content. The idea that my wife would be more and more turned on by my own fattening would result in me lowering all my inhibitions and I would totally let myself go and grow as fat as she desired. A relationship based on a mutual love of food and fat, feeding and gaining, would be total joy in my mind.


----------



## Jodi_DJ

New to the forum and happy to say that I'm a feedee.


----------



## bobsjers

Jodi_DJ said:


> New to the forum and happy to say that I'm a feedee.



Welcome to the forum. Always nice to see a new feedee. Please tell us more about you.

Bob


----------



## Jodi_DJ

Hi Bob and thanks for the welcome! Have just done an introduction post in the introduction thread on the main discussion board, hopefully it will show up there really soon.


----------



## Bigjoedo

Feeder/Feedee/ FA- I enjoy weight gain personally, also enjoy seeing woman gain weight and encouraging her and eating with her. :eat1:


----------



## luvbigfellas

I suppose in current parlance I would be an encourager.


----------



## Jodi_DJ

luvbigfellas said:


> I suppose in current parlance I would be an encourager.



Well that's encouraging to know


----------



## WickedWaggy

Just for the record, I think I would label myself as a gainer, seeing as I do it to please myself. I have only been in one relationship where I had the opportunity to be a feeder, and I felt a little left out... 

It has been slow and steady for me over the years but it makes me wonder if I had a real feeder could I become a real feedee??


----------



## coyote wild

What am I?

I seem to be asking myself that question a lot these days. Having been single for a little over 6 months now after coming out of an 8 year relationship, I don't think I have been able to genuinely discover the answer yet.

As far as _this_ goes, I'd say I'm an FA/encourager/mutual gainer. But really, I'm attracted to the idea of someone finding fat attractive. I'm slightly chubby and probably wouldn't rate on the radar of most FFA's, but I find the idea of an FFA extremely hot. It's been with me as long as I can remember.

I remember being 3 or 4, sitting in my parent's bed while they got ready for work, watching a cartoon called "Maxie's World". There was this one particular episode called "Fat Chance" that made me feel...funny. Even at that age, I was thoroughly intrigued by this specific episode.

After my 8 year relationship ended and I was finally able to explore my sexual preferences, I find myself wondering why I obsessed over fatness in the first place. My sexual drive is, to be perfectly blunt and honest, all sorts of fucked up these days. I'm trying to figure out what I want, what I need, and why I want what I feel I need. 

Still with me?

Anyway, I haven't yet been with a feedee/feeder, so maybe that'll reignite my libido. I might need someone interested in the idea of WG in any capacity. Any takers in Atlanta, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## TallEnglishman2

I've been into feederism since about 1976. (Bloody hell, I sound as old as Methuselah.) Didn't know it had a name back then - frankly didn't know there were others with a similar passion.

Anyway, enough boring history.

I've been hugely conflicted about it for a long time. In that, while I'd love to scream from the highest mountain 'I'M A FEEDEE!!!!!!!!' something about its very secretiveness is a big turn on for me. I love that the feeder and feedee have their private fetish going for them, with their own roles and sexual games. For me, at the heart of what I do is the desire to change my body's shape to such an extent that it challenges me and makes me feel completely sexual and alive. I adore how my body shape is so unconventional - ie, slim tall even slightly skinny frame with humungous heavy soft hanging belly and then slim chest, legs etc. I do look very odd, and the oddness excites me! (Does any of this make any kind of sense?)

I love bingeing/overeating/although I actually prefer gorging on weightgainer shakes best of all. Very quick results (I put on over a hundred pounds in just over 4 months in the early 90s) but I found it difficult to maintain that look, not least because I work in the performing arts and there's simply no way of being a feedee AND successful actor. I did a series some years ago and it's _so_ obvious that I'd put on about fifty pounds between episodes!


----------



## palndrm

I call myself a feeder-encourager-pamperer because this is nothing more sensual and erotic than catering to the appetites of a fat and growing woman who's comfortable with herself and her deepest fattening desires. Having said that, I've also harbored gaining fantasies for years but would never gain weight on my own, mostly because of genetics. But the idea of mutual gaining, with the encouragement and fun teasing, well, I suspect I would let go and enjoy the ride with a feedee-feeder. Yet, life goes on.


----------



## joey86

UK feeder here! Trying to find my dream girl... always hungry and wanting to grow  hehe


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I'm an FA and Feeder and Feedee I guess. I love a woman who enjoys eating and getting fatter but I too enjoy eating and getting fatter. So a relationship where the woman and I mutually encourage each other to fatten up would be ideal. Of course, I haven't found that so far so I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## bigbellyboi92

Feedee and feeder  I'm something over 330lb and I'm working on getting my gf to 300lb.. Before the ethics committee jumps on me, it was her idea ^^


----------



## ForeignSoul

fatterxisxhotter said:


> I'm a dude that happens to be a feeder/FA/feedee all rolled into one! :eat1:



Ditto lol


----------



## Sweetie_julie643

First post. Wannabe feedee <3 bumping this delicious thread.


----------



## amidsttundra

Nice necrothread.

I'm a FA and feeder. Apparently there is some stigma attached to labelling oneself as either around here, but you know... fuck it.

Recognized myself as a FA in my early teens, the feederism side didn't emerge until after recovering from an eating disorder which saw me weigh about 105lbs when I was 15 and 5'6" tall.

Food and self control remain a major factor in my life. I've gone as much as five days without eating post recovery just to see if I can. Seeing a girl completely unable to control herself around food is a massive turn on for me because of how opposing it is to my own self control.

I've never truly engaged in a feeder/feedee relationship. One ex gained 70lbs in 5 years, but my encouragement really didn't extend beyond her clicking how much I loved to see her outgrow clothes. She had thyroid issues so didn't eat an exceptional amount.

My previous partner didn't identify as a feedee, but had little control around food, however when we started dating she weighed 420lbs and gaining really was not an option as she had back issues and was trying to lose weight. We occasionally engaged in stuffing/humiliation foreplay but actual weight gain couldn't be explored.


----------



## loopytheone

I am also some sort of odd feedee/feeder mix. Basically, I love food and I love other people gaining weight. I would never encourage somebody to eat unhealthily though.


----------



## joey86

As a feeder im glad this thread has been bumped 

lets hope more people come out to play!


----------



## AmyJo1976

I am also a feeder/feedee mix. I started out as just a gainer, but then got drawn into the feeder/feedee lifestyle. I've experienced the feedee side, but not the full fledged feeder. I'm more of just an encourager right now with hopes of becoming a feeder eventually. I'll have to say I love it though


----------



## Noir

Have been a feeder for over ten years now. I have had real feeding experience and have helped some girls put on weight over the years. Ive recently been dabbling in the idea of mutual feeding but who knows. If I ever act on it it would most likely be when I settle down with someone.


----------



## Stuffingkit

I identify as a feedist. Mostly I am just a feedee, But I do like feeding other girls.I love being the biggest thought! :wubu:


----------



## Axof

I am FA and a self-feedee. I have sort of conviction that everyone should stuff themselves as much or as little as they want (more the merrier) and I practise this on daily basis. So far I am winning.


----------



## noseovertail

Axof said:


> I am FA and a self-feedee. I have sort of conviction that everyone should stuff themselves as much or as little as they want (more the merrier) and I practise this on daily basis. So far I am winning.



winning over here as well :eat1:


----------



## GordoNegro

Originally I was strictly feeder, then changed to mutual gainer..I would simply have to say Feedist now.


----------



## MaxArden

Straight Male FA/Feedee...There, I said it.


----------



## Franklyn

I'm an FA and a Feeder - Like... REALLY a Feeder lol

I'm not an ass about it and I'm generally a relationship guy who thinks about health too... But I need a woman who's either a Feedee, a closet Feedee who just needs a push, or a Foodee who really wants an environment where she can let go and eat and eat and eat and feel good about it


----------



## sarahreign

Of course I'm a feedee. Do people like my friends and family know? Not really. They know I like being fat because I tell them, I just don't tell them I gain on purpose. I feel that really isn't their business. I am NOT shy about being fat and having fun with it in public, or if people comment about me getting fatter, I'll tell them so what? I love it!....etc. The feeding and gaining part of it to me is for me and my feeder (no I don't have one  ), as I think it's kind of intimate (besides posting it in places where us like minded folk <3 it! )
I am also a foodie and do appreciate some good cooking so even if I find somebody who's just an FA and not a feeder, I'd be happy because I won't have to worry about gaining a pound...or several....  But I am fine with either (FA/Feeder) and I am also fine if I don't gain on purpose, or gain at all, or eat with that intention. As long as I can enjoy deliciousness, I am happy. Numbers on a scale really mean nothing, though I do prefer they increase, it's not a big deal to me. I have time !


----------



## plumpmygut

Fat, getting fatter, and proud of it.:eat1:


----------



## Pinkbelly

fat and growing, though not a feedee since i've never technically been fed. something i'd been meaning to try


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

I have always been a foodie, a majorrrr foodie! But only Recently have I been getting into the gaining and feedee scene  I am loving it. For me gaining is Mostly about enjoying the food, getting to eat as much as I want, And it all being guilt free!! But I am starting to realize that I actually really like being fat and soft and I enjoy gaining weight! It's really exciting!


----------



## Fuzzy

Passionate Foodie. I'll try anything twice, as long as I can learn to cook it at home. Ingredient availability usually gets in the way tho.


----------



## Ample Pie

Ample Pie said:


> Nah. A few lovely people have helped me to re-vive it and keep it alive. Fuzzy is one of them!
> 
> -------------
> 
> As a general question, I sometimes here/read people say "I would be a feeder, but I don't have a feedee" or "I would be a feedee but I don't have a feeder" and I think that being a feedee or feeder isn't dependent on having a partner. I always say I don't lose my sexual orientation just because I'm single; I figure my status as a feedee is the same. Even if I don't have a feeder and/or I'm not in an active *feedism *relationship, I'm still a feedee because that's how I'm wired.
> 
> What do you think?



This just in : I can't believe I typed and left "here".


----------



## traceg

Fa and self feedee here as well and definitely winning lol


----------



## finallyfat

FA for 45 years now a mutual gainer.

We are growing very fat together.


----------



## Allie Cat

Somehow I missed this thread a few times.

Feedee/mutual gainer/FA here *waves*


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Well,I am I suppose and feedee,didn't start off that way for sure.I met my husband years ago and didn't know his "preference" We knew each other in high school and I was very thin,over the years I began to put on weigh with a vengeance.Tried to diet and did the cycle of lose and than gain even more.Ive become very happy where I am these days,and the hubby I believe is also.


----------



## Jeannie

Been a Feedee (heaven!). Want to be a Feeder (for real - no virtual), bbwffa. 

My boyfriend loves my soft body, but is obsessed with keeping his own free of fat. I care for him, but I'm so unfulfilled at my core. I long for a fat partner in life. Someone who enjoys being/getting fat and would love for me to feed him. Someday my fat Prince will come. :wubu: 

View attachment IMG_20161119_010733.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Jeannie said:


> I long for a fat partner in life. Someone who enjoys being/getting fat and would love for me to feed him. Someday my fat Prince will come. :wubu:


Everyone deserves a chance for their "Amazing"


----------



## Jeannie

AmyJo1976 said:


> Everyone deserves a chance for their "Amazing"



Thank you AmyJo! You are so right!


----------



## SSBHM

I have to say both, feedee and feeder, are what I dream of... :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

I enjoy reading this thread and looking back at my earlier post to see if much has changed....

1. Enjoy food 
2. I tend to be very picky about what I do eat. I am not a fan of most fast foods- it comes down to "quality"...
3. I still eat smaller meals throughout the day...


----------



## Fleur

HappyFeedee here.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## John Smith

Interesting thread.


----------



## Artflsoul

I started reading this thread and found it interesting that it was actually started eight years ago. Clearly it still generates interest among some of us. I consider myself both a feeder and a feedee. Ever since I can remember I've been attracted to and aroused by weight gain and/or feeding. I fantasize about feeding a partner and also being fed. Mutual adoration and nurturing of our huge protruding bellies is the most arousing and sensual "fantasy" I can imagine.


----------



## AmyJo1976

John Smith said:


> Interesting thread.


 
It is! What's most interesting to me is seeing how similar or different other people's thoughts and feelings are to mine.


----------



## AppreSheAte

It's kind of a mind meld between us! lol

Patty melt
fries
milk shake
apple pie
ice cream
tummy rub! :wubu:


----------



## John Smith

AmyJo1976 said:


> It is! What's most interesting to me is seeing how similar or different other people's thoughts and feelings are to mine.



Indeed.


----------



## Rhdpanda

So, I guess I fall into a bit of a neish being that I am not only a female feedee, but I am also a pre-op transgender woman. Though I am looking forward to my first surgery, an Orchiectomy, which has the side effects of gynecomastia and weight gain!!! That being said, I am in the Central Florida area if a feeder is interested in helping a girl out.


----------



## Allie Cat

Rhdpanda said:


> So, I guess I fall into a bit of a neish being that I am not only a female feedee, but I am also a pre-op transgender woman. Though I am looking forward to my first surgery, an Orchiectomy, which has the side effects of gynecomastia and weight gain!!! That being said, I am in the Central Florida area if a feeder is interested in helping a girl out.



You aren't the only one


----------



## Rhdpanda

Leishycat said:


> You aren't the only one



It's so nice not to be alone on here!  Have you started HRT?


----------



## Allie Cat

Rhdpanda said:


> It's so nice not to be alone on here!  Have you started HRT?



I've actually been on for seven years :3


----------



## BigElectricKat

Rhdpanda said:


> So, I guess I fall into a bit of a neish being that I am not only a female feedee, but I am also a pre-op transgender woman. Though I am looking forward to my first surgery, an Orchiectomy, which has the side effects of gynecomastia and weight gain!!! That being said, I am in the Central Florida area if a feeder is interested in helping a girl out.



So, as I am new to all of this, what exactly is a feeder? I would take an educated guess and say that it's someone who likes to feed people? Not trying to be funny, just trying to learn all the terms. Thanks!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigElectricKat said:


> So, as I am new to all of this, what exactly is a feeder? I would take an educated guess and say that it's someone who likes to feed people? Not trying to be funny, just trying to learn all the terms. Thanks!



That's putting it simply. There is a sexual element to it for those that are into it. The feeder gets turned on making someone fatter and the feedee enjoys getting fatter.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's putting it simply. There is a sexual element to it for those that are into it. The feeder gets turned on making someone fatter and the feedee enjoys getting fatter.



Okay, I suppose that I can see that. I would guess that feeding someone could ignite some sexual feelings. I'm a bather soe I can understand to a degree.


----------



## Tracii

Kat thats how we learn ask questions LOL
There are no stupid questions we are here to help.


----------



## Artflsoul

BigElectricKat said:


> Okay, I suppose that I can see that. I would guess that feeding someone could ignite some sexual feelings. I'm a bather soe I can understand to a degree.



It's not so much the actual "feeding" that arouses, but what the feeding represents and the results it brings. The act of feeding signifies ones surrender, and in fact ones desire to "let go" and get fat. The arousal comes by actively participating in the fattening process, be it your own, your partners, or mutual thing.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Artflsoul said:


> It's not so much the actual "feeding" that arouses, but what the feeding represents and the results it brings. The act of feeding signifies ones surrender, and in fact ones desire to "let go" and get fat. The arousal comes by actively participating in the fattening process, be it your own, your partners, or mutual thing.



I think I get it. When bathing someone, I am fully clothed, kneeling beside the tub with all of the tools of the trade (soap, sponges, loofas, shampoo, mittens, etc). And while the person being bathed is naked and the touching can become sexual, it's not so much the touching that is arousing. 

Like you've said, it the "letting go" part and the participation part. The bathee must trust and let go of any fear, trepidation, self-esteem, or self-doubt issues. She/he is there, naked in the light (candle light if you prefer) and every flaw, fold, and blemish is on display. But in letting go of all this fear, while someone actually bathes your body but not TRYING to be sexual, can be very liberating. Every crack, crevice, and fold is open for display and being touched and gently cleaned.

For the bather, even though you may be touching areas that are sexual in nature, there is a primary and more satisfying payoff. The very first time you bathe someone there is, understandably, a great deal of tension. Watching and feeling the bathee let go of that tension and relaxing under the gentle touch of your hands while still performing this "service" is quite arousing in itself. So, I kinda get the gist of what you are saying about being a feeder. 

Thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## Artflsoul

BigElectricKat said:


> I think I get it. When bathing someone, I am fully clothed, kneeling beside the tub with all of the tools of the trade (soap, sponges, loofas, shampoo, mittens, etc). And while the person being bathed is naked and the touching can become sexual, it's not so much the touching that is arousing.
> 
> Like you've said, it the "letting go" part and the participation part. The bathee must trust and let go of any fear, trepidation, self-esteem, or self-doubt issues. She/he is there, naked in the light (candle light if you prefer) and every flaw, fold, and blemish is on display. But in letting go of all this fear, while someone actually bathes your body but not TRYING to be sexual, can be very liberating. Every crack, crevice, and fold is open for display and being touched and gently cleaned.
> 
> For the bather, even though you may be touching areas that are sexual in nature, there is a primary and more satisfying payoff. The very first time you bathe someone there is, understandably, a great deal of tension. Watching and feeling the bathee let go of that tension and relaxing under the gentle touch of your hands while still performing this "service" is quite arousing in itself. So, I kinda get the gist of what you are saying about being a feeder.
> 
> Thanks for enlightening me!



It is the most incredibly erotic and sensual experience. It is kinda sad that so few will ever experience it.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Artflsoul said:


> It is the most incredibly erotic and sensual experience. It is kinda sad that so few will ever experience it.



It's certainly something I'd be willing to try. Maybe one of these days I'll find that person who will lead me to it.


----------



## LJ Rock

I'd been fascinated with fatness since I was a very young kid. I can remember being around 4 or 5 years old and telling an older cousin of mine that I wanted to be fat when I grew up. "Oh no, you don't mean that," she would say, or something to that effect, but I knew that there was something about the idea of making myself get really big that appealed to me. 

As a young man in my teens and twenties, my focus seemed to shift more from gaining weight myself to watching someone else gain - namely a prospective female partner. I would lust after the chubby girls in my classes at school, and imagine what they would look like if they were to get bigger and heavier; fantasizing about watching a woman gorge themselves on mountains of food, gaining weight and getting fatter and fatter. 

In more recent years however, the last ten or so at least, I'd say the appeal of gaining weight myself has gradually taken more precedence. I've come to discover and accept that I can be a real pig when I want to! lol I love to eat, I love to stuff myself. I like having a big, full belly; I like being plump and heavy. I enjoy being fed as much as I enjoy feeding. Fortunately for me I have found a partner in life who enjoys these things as well. While neither of us are actively gaining right now due to concerns for our health, neither of us are shy about our love for food and being chubby either, and our life together is all the better for it.


----------



## Barrett

Jeannie said:


> Been a Feedee (heaven!). Want to be a Feeder (for real - no virtual), bbwffa.
> 
> My boyfriend loves my soft body, but is obsessed with keeping his own free of fat. I care for him, but I'm so unfulfilled at my core. I long for a fat partner in life. Someone who enjoys being/getting fat and would love for me to feed him. Someday my fat Prince will come. :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 125806



Memories of pumpkin muffins...
(not a euphemism, for those in the audience)

Beautiful photo.
I hope you're OK, wherever you are these days. ❤


----------



## queenarona

Definitely a female feedee here! I'm more of a feedee than WG person but when I notice I've gained weight I'm encouraged to stuff myself lol. I don't stuff myself all the time, but usually my desire to increases during the holiday season. 
I usually like to top off my meals with something like water or hard cider but sometimes I'll just want a ton of fast food and soda and attempt a button pop.


----------



## stampy

Not to necromance this thread or anything, but I am a certain kind of feedee. I think of myself more of a hedonist, instead of having an end goal It turns me on to eat and be fed, to have someone provide me nurturance in the form of tummy yummies, and enjoy the sheer carnal power and beauty of my appetites for everything related to enjoyment of the pleasures of the flesh!!!


----------



## EmilyEW

What would be the driving force behind being a feedee? I want to explore it deep down.

Do you want to see your body change (as in bodybuilding), getting bigger, and feel that this new body is all you and still expanding and that you have control over it in this way? (This is a sport! I need to see my weight go higher damn it!)
Or do you like the feel of the fat, the wonderful softness of it? (I could play with my fat for hours!)
Do you perhaps find the helpless-nature of it appealing and kinky? (as in: look how overstuffed I look in this clothing, overflowing your swimsuit etc, I am not talking about extremes)
Do you like that it is in some way a dependency (even just imagined) on someone (the feeder) as in dom/sub relation? (He is going to stuff me and I have no power to say no!)
Or is it simply the love of food and you don't care about the consequences? (Yeah, I got fat, deal with it)
Do you like it maybe because it is something that has been on the fringe of society for so long and you feel you are rebelling? (I'll show you, I'll get fat and be proud of it and it will make everyone mad!)
Do you like the opulent nature of it - the overindulgence that is then manifested by you getting bigger?( (I am stuffing myself with so much food, far more than I ever need and it turns me on)
Or is it auto-sexual - it is a turn on when you look into the mirror and see you are bigger? (Geez, I am so sexy!)

I would honestly like to know these answers from feedees.

There is very little talk about this from the feedee point of view and sadly most of it is a derivative of some fabricated fantasy - say watching the feedee porn models that are now flooding all the boards like mad snakes with their OF accounts and paid videos, talking about how they love food and love to get bigger - but this is just a new modern face of the homemade porn industry and as a rule, it is just selling a whatever dream people pay for.

I want to know what drives other people into this. The real story. You can also message me if you don't feel it should be discussed in public. You know in a sort of 'you tell me yours, I tell you mine' pillow talk way.


----------



## AmyJo1976

You hit several points there that kind of describe my evolution into the fat/feedee lifestyle. For me gaining weight unintentionally at first and liking it is what started it. Or not actually liking it at first, but it becoming that way. Then came learning about this whole world and learning new things that appealed to me over the years, like a love for food, being body positive, and not being ashamed of who I am and what I like. Probably if you've read about kinks on here, I'm either into them or have at least tried them lol! Fast forward to today and I've pretty much found my place in the world at this point. I'm a lover of fat, I'm an FFA. I love food and like being fed at times, I go through spurts. I like to see myself gain, as specially if I have someone to share it with that is into it as well. And I'm out of time. Gotta get to work. I hope this answers some of your questions and anyone else that is interested in this thread


----------



## queenarona

For me, I had always liked bigger guys although I wasn't into being bigger myself. I then got into stuffing from my attraction to hiccups and the fact that being full can trigger them. It wasn't years later when gaining weight was attractive. I've never gained purposefully but it's pretty easy for me to so it was more like enjoying how my body feels at whatever moment in life I'm in.
At this point, it's definitely a turn on for me to see how big I am in tighter clothes. It's a little of the overindulgence of stuffing, a little of the taboo (I get an intense desire to drink sugary drinks like soda and eat junk food) but it's mainly enjoying the feel of a full belly and thicker body.


----------



## Tad

Bits of a lot of those, I guess. But I'd say that primarily I just thought fat was attractive and desirable from a pretty young age (no real idea why). And when puberty hit that transformed into part of my sexuality (being fat, pursuing fatness, celebrating fatness, supporting fatness ... the concepts of all that were turn ons).

Yes, there is some appeal in how it is sort of subversive, and yes I love the feel of it and love the look of it (I take and delete a ridiculous number of pictures of myself for someone my age and general plainness, just as a way to appreciate my fatness), and yes I do love food and always have (and that has been paired with fatness back to those earliest memories, too), but I think that all comes from finding fat beautiful and desirable.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Three times in the last week, Hannah has coerced me into feeding her something: Ice cream, apple slices, and pudding. At first, I thought is was just a joke. Then I found it to be funny; we were laughing and joking around with it. But then, with the apple slices, she kind of made it sexual and I found that I was aroused by this. Is she secretly trying to turn me into a feeder?


----------



## AmyJo1976

For Queen, I was never into bigger guys until the last few years. In that time I've found my husband and completed my wants in life. He's an FA though he doesn't really know what that means in our terms. i can live with that.

Tad: I did not have the feeling that you had at a young age. I didn't discover my love for fat until later. My love for fat came well after my adult life, but it's been a part of the last decade of my life now and I don't see that ever changing. I know what you mean. I've gotten rid of pictures from my past and just wanted to have things that remind me of who I am now. A better person than who I was.

BEK: If you have found your amazing, then go for it! It doesn't matter what her flaws are, you can work on it. Just make sure it's right for you. I don't claim to be a person of wisdom, I just know what I gone through already.


----------



## EmilyEW

So for most, it may be a gradual process, getting fat unintentionally then discovering you are fine with it, then discovering you like it even more and want to get even more fat? I like that 
It would be interesting to know what turns a person from unintentional gaining into intentional. Would it be that there is a community?
Is it just a mindset, you gain and you are ashamed of it because everyone else tells you it is wrong, but once you find out there are other people and many that like it, then you start embracing it? Interesting.


----------



## AmyJo1976

I wouldn't say that it's that way for most, it just went that way for me.


----------



## DWilliams1

AmyJo1976 said:


> For Queen, I was never into bigger guys until the last few years. In that time I've found my husband and completed my wants in life. He's an FA though he doesn't really know what that means in our terms. i can live with that.
> 
> Tad: I did not have the feeling that you had at a young age. I didn't discover my love for fat until later. My love for fat came well after my adult life, but it's been a part of the last decade of my life now and I don't see that ever changing. I know what you mean. I've gotten rid of pictures from my past and just wanted to have things that remind me of who I am now. A better person than who I was.
> 
> BEK: If you have found your amazing, then go for it! It doesn't matter what her flaws are, you can work on it. Just make sure it's right for you. I don't claim to be a person of wisdom, I just know what I gone through already.



Completely relate to all of this. Granted, I was into being fat and loving fat women from a very young age...even before I could begin to describe what it was or why. But the more I allowed myself to explore this part of me as I got older...and stopped apologising for being the "square peg that doesn't fit into the round hole"...it's been more fulfilling than I can ever describe. It just becomes more and more a part of your identity...and one of the many wonderful things that make us unique.

Posting this as I am having an early morning snack...a slice of Italian Rum Cake and coffee! It's the most wonderful (and fattening) time of the year!!


----------



## SSBHM

EmilyEW said:


> So for most, it may be a gradual process, getting fat unintentionally then discovering you are fine with it, then discovering you like it even more and want to get even more fat? I like that
> It would be interesting to know what turns a person from unintentional gaining into intentional. Would it be that there is a community?
> Is it just a mindset, you gain and you are ashamed of it because everyone else tells you it is wrong, but once you find out there are other people and many that like it, then you start embracing it? Interesting.




I agree with Amy Jo, there are lots of reasons people gain. Emotions, stress, family or friends, or perhaps just DNA. 

Liking it I think is somewhat natural. I think people typically want to like themselves, even if often we don't. 

Fat also relates to behaviors we like - eating, good food, being with others, partying, etc.


----------



## Tad

Over the many years I've hung around this place, if there is one thing I've learned is that there are many flavours of FA, many paths to enjoying being fat, and so on. There may be more people who have taken one path or another, but there is really not one "this is how it happens" story that you can point to.


----------



## DWilliams1

SSBHM said:


> I agree with Amy Jo, there are lots of reasons people gain. Emotions, stress, family or friends, or perhaps just DNA.
> 
> Liking it I think is somewhat natural. I think people typically want to like themselves, even if often we don't.
> 
> Fat also relates to behaviors we like - eating, good food, being with others, partying, etc.



Following that train of thought, I think we naturally want to be liked as we are...everyone wants to be loved and accepted. But there are those, and I've known many over the years, who are hesitant to let themselves be who they really want to be for fear of judgement by society. 

My ex-girlfriend, for instance, was a lot like me...she grew up on the chubby side, was ridiculed for it, and became insecure for a long time. She told me she always wished she could have the freedom to just be fat, eat what she wanted, and enjoy her size without shame.

I think it was our relationship which finally gave us both the courage to go for it and deliberately gain a few and enjoy ourselves. Not sure if she continued on her journey of self acceptance after our break up...but still proudly being myself here. 

Sometimes, we need communities like these, positive relationships, and good experiences to teach us not to be ashamed of who we are.


----------



## AmyJo1976

I couldn't agree more! We definitely need places like this for like minded people to interact. It's a safe zone for us of this community. It's a place for us to speak freely about our experiences. It's a place not only for people that grew up having these feelings, but occasionally, it pulls someone like myself out of society's norms and into this world


----------



## EmilyEW

The Internet did change a lot, right? Such a discussion would be almost impossible to carry in the pre-internet age.
I am just wondering if this ever became fully a part of normal life. It is now a subculture and many people outside are already aware of it. But would this ever become a full thing?
Like your friends will ask you if you are into thin or fat people or getting fat would be one of those life preferences and choices that others would fully accept. Or you would just say I am going to fatten myself this year and people will just ask, "How big you want to go?" the same way as if you announce you are going on a diet.


----------



## queenarona

I think the love of fatness would become normalized once fat phobia is dealt with. Society believes if you're fat, you're unhealthy, which isn't always true, and we attribute thinness to healthiness, which is also often untrue. In media we are shown that attractiveness and beauty equal to being thin or athletic (and more often than not being white). If we fight for more accurate body representation in the media, if we educate ourselves and others with the fact that losing weight doesn't automatically equal true healthiness, then we can approach a society where people are open about their love of fatness and open about their desire to gain weight.


----------



## DWilliams1

queenarona said:


> I think the love of fatness would become normalized once fat phobia is dealt with. Society believes if you're fat, you're unhealthy, which isn't always true, and we attribute thinness to healthiness, which is also often untrue. In media we are shown that attractiveness and beauty equal to being thin or athletic (and more often than not being white). If we fight for more accurate body representation in the media, if we educate ourselves and others with the fact that losing weight doesn't automatically equal true healthiness, then we can approach a society where people are open about their love of fatness and open about their desire to gain weight.



Completely agree, one hundred per cent!! It's a form of social conditioning...we are being innundated with this information on a regular basis, even from our youngest years. Even in children, we see others (I was one of them) being bullied and hated on by peers for being different, and especially if that difference happens to be weight related. Why many people must find a reason to hate on others, for whatever reason, is beyond me. 

I've told others for a long time....you can literally look like a pencil thin model in a magazine, put yourself through cosmetic surgeries, and do everything the "right" way according to society...and there will always be those who find a reason to hate, dislike, or find fault with you.

Might as well save the energy and work on making YOU happy instead, whatever that entails for each person. 

I'm glad to say I've come a long way from hating myself (because of what society, and even my own family would say to me)...to finally embracing my choice of lifestyle, my love of fatness, of weight gain, and what makes me happy. I hope I can encourage others to do the same.


----------



## EmilyEW

One of my close relatives got really fat very quickly around her 16~17 or so age (350 pounds or so) as a result of some pills for some condition (don't want to go to details) and maybe a little bit of her mom's big portions. She got really depressed, her whole family was treating it like a tragedy, I am pretty sure the family was the culprit of her depression. They were not shaming her or making fun, they loved her but they were constantly pitting her and putting into her head how sad it is to be that weight and that was itself so sad 

In my opinion, she was gorgeous, and I had such a girl-crush  . Immagine 350 pound hafu Japanese girl with great chubby face but with a true fat white girl body. (she lives in the west, not in Japan) It was so sad to see her being so devastated by it. It was also very hard to talk to her family about it. Not that the family would listen to me anyway. Still, the stigma was there. I could not start by just saying she looks great - they would either think I am just trying to be nice, or I need a psychotherapist myself. She was fat and it was a tragedy for her, there was no other possible option. Talk about self-fulfilling prophecy.
Sometimes well-meaning parents are the biggest fuck-ups.
I think she got a little better now when she is a bit older, in a way that she accepted it. But she probably still thinks it is something to be ashamed of to be fat.


----------



## AmyJo1976

EmilyEW said:


> One of my close relatives got really fat very quickly around her 16~17 or so age (350 pounds or so) as a result of some pills for some condition (don't want to go to details). She got really depressed, her whole family was treating it like a tragedy, I am pretty sure the family was the culprit of her depression. They were not shaming her or making fun, they loved her but they were constantly pitting her and putting into her head how sad it is to be that weight and that was itself so sad
> 
> In my opinion, she was gorgeous, and I had such a girl-crush  . Immagine 350 pound Japanese girl. (she does not live in japan) It was so sad to see her being so devastated by it. It was also very hard to talk to her family about it. Not that the family would listen anyway. Still, the stigma was there. I could not start by saying she looks great - they would either think I am just trying to be nice, or I need a psychotherapist myself. She was fat and it was a tragedy for her, there was no other possible way. Talk about self-fulfilling prophecy.
> Sometimes well-meaning parents are the biggest fuck-ups.


I know how that goes! I went through a similar situation when I first started putting on weight. My mother would say things like "you're ruining yourself" and such. That eventually turned into "you've ruined yourself" Needless to say, I think attitudes like that made me want it to happen that much more. She hasn't said anything like that in a long time now. Either she has accepted me for who I am now, or she's just given up lol!


----------



## Shotha

I like eating but I class myself as a gainer rather than a feedee, because I see feederism/feedeeism as incorporating eating into the sex act and I don't usually do that.

I don't overeat. I have a big appetite, which I like to indulge. If eating doesn't make me fat then I want to eat more. I also have an attitude against the prefixes "over-" and "ob-" because I believe that nature knows extremes but no excesses.

As I have said many times before, I believe that fat people have a natural place in the evolution of our species.


----------



## yayfat

Yep, [title of thread], that's me. Fascination since puberty with making myself fat. Have had ups & downs as my mind switched from fat mode to normal mode, but trend over the years was very generally upward. A few excursions to lower weights (on an upward trend over the years) that didn't hold because it had become unnatural for me. 

In the past year-plus, I've let go in another way that I didn't before. Diet sabotage. I now buy large quantities of fattening stuff when I go to the store, the reason being so that I never run out of something, and so there are always other types of fattening things available if I get tired of something. I am back close to BMI 35, my top weight ever from over 10 years ago, and maybe I'll go over. Health problems may do me in, but, if I last that long, when the famine comes, I'll be what's for dinner or at least may survive a while.

I'm a male; I see this thread was originally aimed at females. Oh well... Statute of limitations has expired on this thread lol. 

1. Do you need significantly more calories or find yourself eating more in order to maintain the extra weight? 
Not sure. When I have tried to diet & take off weight, I may lose 10-20-30 lbs but reach a point where it's very hard. That weight has risen over the years and over the gaining cycles. When I eat naturally, I maintain easily, at higher weights than before.

2. When actively gaining or maintaining, do you have a bigger food budget or do you choose cheaper but less healthy high-cal foods instead? 
I don't worry about what I'm spending, but, I do tend to buy cheaper on the cost scale. For instance, I made mac-n-cheese this morning. Fattening but not costly.

3. How often do you feel physically sick after a large meal after the buzz goes away and how do you deal with the sugar crash? 
I have learned my limits. 1/2 pizza at a time, not a whole pizza. 

4. Isn't gaining and weight maintainence stressful? 
I love to eat. Not eating is stressful. I'm having less stress now that I have loads of fattening stuff around, and am not worried about running out of 'good stuff' and having to eat healthy until I get courage to go to the store.


----------



## EmilyEW

I used to be 250 about 10 years ago. I was literally fattening myself on purpose big time and it was taking over my life and I started having health issues. Long story short, I stopped one day. Just like that.
Over the past 10 years, I went down to 130. Not actually trying to diet, just kind of stopped carrying about food altogether. Not that hard where I am now - the food here sucks! At some point, I was eating only two meals a day (breakfast and dinner) and often forgot about breakfast when I was busy - I would realize in the evening that I had not eaten or drunk anything but I wasn't really hungry. I totally started having health issues again to the point of passing out when I got scared (true story!). I started with vegetarian diet, which was helping a little but I hate salads - I hate them with passion! Not for human consumption. I like vegetarian food, but I don't know how to make a good one.

I saw myself in a mirror about a month ago. Ugh...horrifying like an escapee from a prisoner camp. I started really forcing myself to get stuffed with food (not junk and still 0 sugar). I am up 15 pounds in just a month at my current 145. Crazy but I guess once you have fat cells, they just stay dormant and waiting to be filled. But I also started to exercise this time around. We will see.


----------



## DWilliams1

AmyJo1976 said:


> I know how that goes! I went through a similar situation when I first started putting on weight. My mother would say things like "you're ruining yourself" and such. That eventually turned into "you've ruined yourself" Needless to say, I think attitudes like that made me want it to happen that much more. She hasn't said anything like that in a long time now. Either she has accepted me for who I am now, or she's just given up lol!



Same here. For me, coming from someone who always had a strong fat attraction, the remarks by family and friends made me desire it that much more (albeit in secret, until I finally went for it). It was also hurtful for me to watch my thinner cousins and relatives get to enjoy as many desserts as they wanted at family gatherings without guilt. While I, on the other hand, (being on the chubby side), got scolded if I "dared" reach for a second cookie or piece of pie. 

When I finally came to terms with what I wanted and how I felt, it wasn't only an immense turn on, but powerfully liberating too...being able to eat as much as I desired, to satisfy every craving, and to enjoy the weight gain as a result. 

I still get the odd remarks from certain relatives, but not going to let it get to me any more. The most important thing is, I'm living the way I choose...I feel good...I'm healthy...so I'm definitely not going to be ashamed to be who I always wanted.


----------



## AmyJo1976

DWilliams1 said:


> Same here. For me, coming from someone who always had a strong fat attraction, the remarks by family and friends made me desire it that much more (albeit in secret, until I finally went for it). It was also hurtful for me to watch my thinner cousins and relatives get to enjoy as many desserts as they wanted at family gatherings without guilt. While I, on the other hand, (being on the chubby side), got scolded if I "dared" reach for a second cookie or piece of pie.
> 
> When I finally came to terms with what I wanted and how I felt, it wasn't only an immense turn on, but powerfully liberating too...being able to eat as much as I desired, to satisfy every craving, and to enjoy the weight gain as a result.
> 
> I still get the odd remarks from certain relatives, but not going to let it get to me any more. The most important thing is, I'm living the way I choose...I feel good...I'm healthy...so I'm definitely not going to be ashamed to be who I always wanted.


That's the way it should be. You live your own life. Whatever your ambitions, it's no one else's choice but yours!


----------



## Gettingfatj

fatterxisxhotter said:


> I'm a dude that happens to be a feeder/FA/feedee all rolled into one! :eat1:


It is hot gaining weight and helping another gain, I’m with you!


----------



## kilo riley

When this thread was first started by Weeze in 2009 I was somewhere around 220. Now eleven years later and I'm 440 lbs. I never thought I'd ever get this heavy. I remember seeing a photo of a very big fella and he had these wide hips and a belly apron that just filled up every space of his trousers and now that's what I am. Which is ironic because my feeder side was the reason I searched out dims in the first place. But, I knew I'd get huge when I realized that overeating ( like really overeating like a glutton day after day) turned me on. Once that happens you're really helpless to resist


----------



## AmyJo1976

kilo riley said:


> When this thread was first started by Weeze in 2009 I was somewhere around 220. Now eleven years later and I'm 440 lbs. I never thought I'd ever get this heavy. I remember seeing a photo of a very big fella and he had these wide hips and a belly apron that just filled up every space of his trousers and now that's what I am. Which is ironic because my feeder side was the reason I searched out dims in the first place. But, I knew I'd get huge when I realized that overeating ( like really overeating like a glutton day after day) turned me on. Once that happens you're really helpless to resist


Yes I couldn't agree more. Once you develop a pleasure for overeating and/or gaining weight, I think that pretty much seals the deal for what going to happen to you eventually!


----------



## DWilliams1

AmyJo1976 said:


> Yes I couldn't agree more. Once you develop a pleasure for overeating and/or gaining weight, I think that pretty much seals the deal for what going to happen to you eventually!



I agree...I don't know if that level of weight gain will be for me, but who knows. As long as I feel good and am enjoying myself, I'll keep going. I'm more about the enjoyment of the journey and seeing/feeling the progress than any ultimate goal.


----------



## EmilyEW

kilo riley said:


> When this thread was first started by Weeze in 2009 I was somewhere around 220. Now eleven years later and I'm 440 lbs. I never thought I'd ever get this heavy. I remember seeing a photo of a very big fella and he had these wide hips and a belly apron that just filled up every space of his trousers and now that's what I am. Which is ironic because my feeder side was the reason I searched out dims in the first place. But, I knew I'd get huge when I realized that overeating ( like really overeating like a glutton day after day) turned me on. Once that happens you're really helpless to resist


----------



## Barrett

AmyJo1976 said:


> Yes I couldn't agree more. Once you develop a pleasure for overeating and/or gaining weight, I think that pretty much seals the deal for what going to happen to you eventually!


Lookie AmyJo, layin' down the Truth Bomb.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> Passionate Foodie. I'll try anything twice, as long as I can learn to cook it at home. Ingredient availability usually gets in the way tho.


This post still applies, just add a smoker and a airfryer to the list of foodee equipment. How did I ever live without a smoker of my own?


----------



## AuntHen

Somewhat of a self foodie/feedee. Not really into gaining, although I have always been able to easily do so. I do however like if/when I do gain (as a result of overindulgence) how the "new fat" (perhaps just water weight) is so soft and squishy feeling. 

I also really like to watch eating videos (mukbang, stuffing and even anime. I am kind of obsessed with anime food and the way many of the characters eat so robustly and seem to constantly be consumed with food. The animators seem to get the "lustful passion" part of eating IMO.) Its like while watching, I can almost put myself in their place and feel, taste and enjoy the food too.


----------



## AmyJo1976

My husband likes to watch me eat. I play along with it, but I've never got why that is a thing. I'd much rather him feed me, but so far I haven't been able to get him into that


----------



## landshark

AmyJo1976 said:


> My husband likes to watch me eat. I play along with it, but I've never got why that is a thing. I'd much rather him feed me, but so far I haven't been able to get him into that





If my partner asked me to feed her I’d be happy to do so and I don’t even consider myself a feeder. More just all around pleaser. I hope he comes around.


----------



## kilo riley

AmyJo1976 said:


> Yes I couldn't agree more. Once you develop a pleasure for overeating and/or gaining weight, I think that pretty much seals the deal for what going to happen to you eventually!



Yeah, for me it was also the pleasure of secret eating. For the longest time I was eating two full dinners a day. On the way home from work I'd go through a drive thru and then eat it during the drive home. Then at home my partner would have dinner waiting for me. Also, if I did the grocery shopping I'd eat a box of ice cream samdwhiches on the way home. Now cuz of my size my partner does the grocery shopping so I don't really get to enjoy the secret eating like I used to.


----------



## AmyJo1976

kilo riley said:


> Yeah, for me it was also the pleasure of secret eating. For the longest time I was eating two full dinners a day. On the way home from work I'd go through a drive thru and then eat it during the drive home. Then at home my partner would have dinner waiting for me. Also, if I did the grocery shopping I'd eat a box of ice cream samdwhiches on the way home. Now cuz of my size my partner does the grocery shopping so I don't really get to enjoy the secret eating like I used to.


I usually pick up something after work cause I get off around 4 and we don't normally have dinner until after 6. I can't go that long lol!


----------



## queenarona

fat9276 said:


> Somewhat of a self foodie/feedee. Not really into gaining, although I have always been able to easily do so. I do however like if/when I do gain (as a result of overindulgence) how the "new fat" (perhaps just water weight) is so soft and squishy feeling.
> 
> I also really like to watch eating videos (mukbang, stuffing and even anime. I am kind of obsessed with anime food and the way many of the characters eat so robustly and seem to constantly be consumed with food. The animators seem to get the "lustful passion" part of eating IMO.) Its like while watching, I can almost put myself in their place and feel, taste and enjoy the food too.



I love watching anime food scenes as well, especially when instant weight gain occurs!


----------



## Van

I feel like I am addicted to the idea of gaining weight. I have been attracted to the idea of myself and others gaining weight since I was young. I am more into gaining or attracted to the idea of gaining. The idea of gaining weight is like rebellion. It's like rebelling against people's ideas of what you should or should not be.


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess

I had aunts who were tipping the scales at over 300-lbs. and they were feeders. I used to love watching them eat; and when they eat, they meant business. I became obsessed with the idea of being fat and watching my body grow. I learned how to eat a lot; just like my aunts did in the past. When I reach the 200-lb. mark, I doubled the amount of food. I would snack on chips, cookies, and cupcakes. The more I ate, the more weight that I gained. I slowed it some with the weight gain; but I will accelerate with the weight gain by summer. If you ask me if I'm happy with being fat; then the answer is yes. I'm fifty pounds away from reaching 300-lbs.


----------



## luckyfa

My wife is currently „controlling her weight“ which in her parlance means that she is gaining weight voluntarily-involuntarily. She doesn’t want to be fat but at the same time she enjoys being admired by me and she knows that she hardly ever can get too fat for me. We‘re not into feeding and we don‘t have to. The weight gain is slow and steady while in some months, we‘re looking at a weight gain of 10-12 lbs. I doubt it would be more if we rushed things. Of course, I don‘t do anything to prevent the gain. I love to watch her eat, I notice when she ought to be satiated and most of the time, she won‘t stop eating until she‘s „full“. Not choke full, but full enough that I am not supposed to cuddle her belly after dinner.


----------



## Jay78

I want to be fed and fattened up. The idea of someone growing me is so extremely exciting to me. I don’t think I could ever be too fat as long as someone was there to care after me.


----------



## Shotha

I dream of being force fed. I want to scream, "No, please stop! I don't want to be a fat man!" But we all know different.


----------



## collared Princess

Jay78 said:


> I want to be fed and fattened up. The idea of someone growing me is so extremely exciting to me. I don’t think I could ever be too fat as long as someone was there to care after me.


The problem is, it is very hard to find someone that will stay and be with you and take care of you..I’m living this reality right now..it is not pretty and very emotionally frustrating..not able to bathe or walk just to name a few I hope you find someone


----------



## Poet

I secretly admired watching my partner grow from skinny to fat. She steadily put on weight in the last four years and she wants to lose it. I’ve listened to her and also didn’t believe that she would lose it because isn’t changing her eating habits.

She has a large appetite, she’s works out like me but she’s over eats. I support either way, I’ve always encouraged her to lose weight and I’ve given her fitness advise and she hasn’t gone back to her size when I first met her which is 140lbs.

She told me told me to eat more.I will admit that I didn’t always take care of myself when I ate I’m trying to be better with that. I’ve been eating more , eating when I’m not hungry and over eat when we’re eating together. We ate pizza together yesterday, two desserts and pizza bread and I love how she doesn’t stop me from over eating. She doesn’t say anything like I think you’ve had enough.

She made a comment this past week about not liking having skinny boyfriends.That’s the first time in the last four years were she said something like and she complained about her husband being fat. I think that she wants to stay healthy and that she doesn’t want to lose weight and be as skinny as she was.

She’s loves food and she loves to cook. I get the feeling that she’s getting comfortable in our relationship and she’s looking long term and she wants me to catch up to her. I don’t look skinny at 170 lbs and 5’10” I think that’s a good weight to be at to not look skinny but she keeps saying that I look skinny.

I’m enjoying eating as much as I can, I’ve recently started a GOMAD diet and have seen some gains in the last week but it’s going to take time. I’m at 175 lbs now and 1 lbs away from the most that I’ve ever weighed.

I’ve been feeling fuller and she’s playing with my belly and my muffin top. She doesn’t discourage me she keeps it to her herself, probably because she doesn’t want to scare me away by saying she wants me to gain a bunch of weight.

I haven’t told her what my personal goal is, my goal is to put in 15lbs to see how that feels and also see if she makes a remark that will put me slightly above overweight and I’ll be caught up to her but she’s just a tad obese.

Ive been enjoying overeating. I feel fuller and hopefully will see more gains soon. I feel better, I feel healthier. A few years ago when I was with my ex wife and had severe stress I was 132 lbs and people at work were commenting on my weight. I do not want to go back to that weight.


----------



## GordoNegro

collared Princess said:


> The problem is, it is very hard to find someone that will stay and be with you and take care of you..I’m living this reality right now..it is not pretty and very emotionally frustrating..not able to bathe or walk just to name a few I hope you find someone ❤


Another problem is that some quit cold turkey. They will stay out of guilt as long as you are willing to maintain or lose. Hard but important to weed out folks from the beginning.


----------



## extra_m13

personally, i think eating is one delicious pleasure so you can count me in this nice group


----------



## waldo

GordoNegro said:


> Another problem is that some quit cold turkey. They will stay out of guilt as long as you are willing to maintain or lose. Hard but important to weed out folks from the beginning.



Fascinating!! You often see FAs/feeders 'villified' for being unhappy when their romantic partner attempts to stabilize or lose weight. Most people never even consider that it could be the feeder who may feel they had enough 'thrill' before the feedee does, and wished he/she could maintain at least. I guess it is driven often by real life issues, like the partner not being able to care for their personal hygiene (a harbinger of further self-care issues) and more importantly, the concern about onset of obesity-related health issues. 

In my own case, when my wife topped 300 lbs, at age 23, I know I could have 'encouraged' her to much higher size, had I wanted to and she knew full well my affinity to very SSBBW. I think she wanted to get fatter so that 'she' was the fantasy fat woman of my dreams, BUT I did not agree with this pursuit and then she did stabilize and eventually stayed in the 250-300 lb range, and was able to have 2 kids (sorry, I know touchy subject). But there is still that lingering 'resentment', knowing she is too small to be the woman of my dreams.


----------



## SSBHM

queenarona said:


> I love watching anime food scenes as well, especially when instant weight gain occurs!



Just watched a few on youtube and they're great. Some of the plots are pretty intricate or involved too. The rapidity of the gaining is fun to see, and the sense of fatness of course too.


----------



## TheShannan

I've been in a mutually gaining relationship since June. It's a piece of heaven. It's more amazing than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## Bigdj1977

I am a guy, so hope nobody minds me joining in here. But I definitely love to “overeat”, I am proud of my fat, and don’t mind getting bigger!


----------



## fatfantacy

If I keep gaining the way I have been over the last three months, in one year ill weigh at least 470lbs. I cant wait to overfill the front seat of the car. Ive noticed that im really swelling out of my uniform. The pants are starting to cut my middle in half, making me look like I have a massive double belly. No one at work as commented on how ive been blimping up lately, but I know theyve noticed how inflated Im looking.


----------



## khrestel

Personally, being fat and getting bigger are more meaningfull for me than eating.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

fatfantacy said:


> If I keep gaining the way I have been over the last three months, in one year ill weigh at least 470lbs. I cant wait to overfill the front seat of the car. Ive noticed that im really swelling out of my uniform. The pants are starting to cut my middle in half, making me look like I have a massive double belly. No one at work as commented on how ive been blimping up lately, but I know theyve noticed how inflated Im looking.


What is your current weight and rate increase?


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

Very nice thought and attitude

QUOTE="khrestel, post: 2300798, member: 33140"]
Personally, being fat and getting bigger are more meaningfull for me than eating.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shotha

I still find this a hard question to answer. I don't think of myself as a feeder or feedee, because although I finding eating very pleasurable, it's not an erotic pleasure for me. Being fat and getting fatter and having a fat gainer as a partner are the greatest pleasures that I can imagine. You can't have those without eating. So, I find eating and feeding to be great pleasures, which are a means to the greater pleasures of getting fatter and seeing one's partner getting fatter.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Shotha said:


> I still find this a hard question to answer. I don't think of myself as a feeder or feedee, because although I finding eating very pleasurable, it's not an erotic pleasure for me. Being fat and getting fatter and having a fat gainer as a partner are the greatest pleasures that I can imagine. You can't have those without eating. So, I find eating and feeding to be great pleasures, which are a means to the greater pleasures of getting fatter and seeing one's partner getting fatter.


Does it have to be erotic pleasure or can it be emotionally pleasure or comforting?


----------



## Shotha

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Does it have to be erotic pleasure or can it be emotionally pleasure or comforting?



As I said, eating is a great pleasure for. It just doesn't raise my flagpole like a fat man does. But these two pleasures are still intertwined for me.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Shotha said:


> As I said, eating is a great pleasure for. It just doesn't raise my flagpole like a fat man does. But these two pleasures are still intertwined for me.


Hang on you are self feeding. A feeder pushes the food into someone else. Feedee is feed by someone else.


----------



## Shotha

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Hang on you are self feeding. A feeder pushes the food into someone else. Feedee is feed by someone else.



Yes, I'm aware of that. It's still not the part that turns me on - most of the time.


----------



## Van

khrestel said:


> Personally, being fat and getting bigger are more meaningfull for me than eating.


That's how I feel... However you got to eat to get bigger and fatter...


----------



## ChattyBecca

Van said:


> That's how I feel... However you got to eat to get bigger and fatter...


I TOTALLY agree...I love getting fatter...but I do ❤ eating!!!


----------



## Shotha

I'm more into romantic candlelit dinners than the typical understanding of feedism that most people have. We often talk about fat admirers in terms of sexual attraction but little gets said about romance involving fat people.


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

Do you have certain foods that you enjoy eating more than others? 



ChattyBecca said:


> I TOTALLY agree...I love getting fatter...but I do ❤ eating!!!


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

Did he every open to him feeding you? 



landshark said:


> If my partner asked me to feed her I’d be happy to do so and I don’t even consider myself a feeder. More just all around pleaser. I hope he comes around.


----------



## 600Bill

I am not a feedee per de. I am a very good cook and I enjoy eating. For my three meals a day I enjoy being full but not stuffed. I will snack between meals. I normally avoid junk food and sugary foods. So far this works. We will see how I need to modify my eating to get over 409.


----------



## good19845

Weeze said:


> So.
> i've been meaning to make this thread for a super super long time.
> I want everyone, EVERYONE, who's a feedee to say it. Right now.
> 
> No seriously. I mean it.
> 
> I think there are a lot more of us than some people realize, and um, the same 4-5 of us can't keep being the only ones going into threads and defending what we do.
> 
> I've talked to quite a few ladies through instant messengers and I have to be honest... having a conversation about it, and knowing that other people think the same things as you... it makes you feel really... not weird.
> So please. Make this helpful, and serious. i.e. no stupid pictures of cats/cake
> 
> Feel free to ask HONEST, sincere questions. I put this on the weight board so it's protected because as we all know, topics about feeding get hairy.
> 
> I know we've had a few threads about feeding, but I want this one to be feedee-specific. If you're a feedee, it's time to say it fo' realsies... I think this might actually be a good way of bonding... someone mentioned sisterhood in another thread on another board, and I guess that's what I'm attempting right now.
> I know that as a younger person who's just getting into it, I like having the 2-3 people on my AIM buddy list who when I do something, or think about something, I can message and say "HAVE YOU EVER DONE THIS, OMG" and they can be like, "yeah it's cool."
> I think that's something we need more of.
> 
> So basically.
> If you're a female feedee, holler. If not, then show your support, or move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. and you. stop jacking off. you know who you are


I am a feeder, I need some support been trying on my own and stop to soon need to be pushed a little. Any assistance will be appreciated 
Andie


----------



## good19845

tonynyc said:


> *Count me in as a loyal supporter- you gorgeous ladies look hungry.. thought I'd throw in this wonderful photo of BBQ Feast as an Appetizer *


That looks so appetizing,you supply seconds


----------

